# .  (, , , )

## .

http://www.klerk.ru/doc/?108114 
      .  1  2008.    -  :Big Grin:

----------


## dim11

-      .



> (.     09.04.08  39)

----------


## BorisG

> -      .


   -   . .

----------


## Fraxine

-,     .  ?

----------


## Storn

,   ,   ....
  ""      (,  ...  .. (   )

----------


## mvf

> 


_) , ,    ,        ,   ,   ( );_

----------


## stas

...    ,  6 ,       :Frown:

----------

! - ,          ,    ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------

,         (      )?

----------


## .

.        ,

----------

> .        ,


*    
    - 3 (  ),       ?

----------


## .

.    .       .    ,  ?

----------


## Mia

-          ?           ?    , ,  1?

----------


## .

:Frown:     ,  ,         :Frown:

----------


## Mia

,           - ?

----------


## .

.   ,    .

----------


## dim11

> ,           - ?


   ?    .5, 7.

----------


## Mia

> ?    .5, 7.


 ,   ,     ,         , , ,   .         ,  ,    . 3.          ,     .

----------


## zorro_z

, ,      ()        () ? 

, ,   ()       0700001, 0700002.

----------


## Mia

> ()        () ?


  , .             .

----------


## TaTo

,     (052312-1) -.

----------

.      ()    ,   ,    ,  ,    .       .      ,   ,     .        ....    .      .
   .

----------


## mvf

> ,


  .

----------


## komcat

> ,   ,     .


    ?     -

----------

""      .         -,       .. . 13  2000 .
 ,        .       ,    .  -  ?       .

----------


## mvf

-.

----------


## Y

, ,        ?        ,    ,    :Smilie: ,   ,      ,    .

----------


## .

. ,  ,    .

----------


## barsik-kot

,         (1.-  , 2.- - , 3.-  , 4.-  )              .  ,           .   , ,     359,      (    .   ).      ,       -    ,      ?

----------


## .

.          .
  .

----------


## Fraxine

> , ,        ?        ,    ,   ,   ,      ,    .





> . ,  ,    .


*.*,    ,           ?     ?   - .      -   3-4 .      ?

----------


## .

*Fraxine*,      ?    .           :Frown:

----------


## Fraxine

> 


 ,         :Embarrassment: .

----------

> .


,          
1.  ,     -   ?
2.   -   (...  )-          ,   ,      
3.       (   ,         ) -    ?
5.   -         ,        72.60
6.      -   ,   ,    -?
7.   -    ? 
9. , ... ,        ,      ( ) -    
10.  ,      -  - ?

----------

,      -9 "   "

----------


## 001

*.*,      , 





> 


100%?

----------


## .

200%

----------


## .

> ,          
> 1.  ,     -   ?
> 2.   -   (...  )-          ,   ,      
> 3.       (   ,         ) -    ?
> 5.   -         ,        72.60
> 6.      -   ,   ,    -?
> 7.   -    ? 
> 9. , ... ,        ,      ( ) -    
> 10.  ,      -  - ?





> ,      -9 "   "


2.   
3.  
5.   ,    
6.    ,   .   -     +   .    ,    
7. ,      
9.     ,     .    
10.  ,       .     

 -9  ,

----------

> 3.   -


    -11

----------

3.   -     
    -11

----------


## .

**,      -   
 -11  .         ,      (   ),        359      .

----------

1.  ,     
2.   -   (...  )
3.       (   ,         )
5.  
6.     
7.  
9. , ... ,        ,      ( )
10.  ,     

         ? 
10.  ,      -             ,           ,

----------


## .

> ?


 
   ,     .

----------


## 408

,          ?      6% ,           .          (),                ?   -    ?       .

----------


## .

,

----------

> ,


   !

----------


## dr_oplet

.  ,        .

    ,     ,       ""    .       ?     --   ? ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## dr_oplet

? -  ?  ,    .

,     - --   ,

----------


## .

*dr_oplet*,      ,    . 
,    -    ?

----------


## dr_oplet

?

----------


## .

.    ,      ,     
,    ,        :Smilie:

----------


## _

> **,
>  -11  .


  ?    .      1000 .

----------


## .

*_*,    .  1  2008      .          359,         :Wink:  
     -10000011,      (  )

----------


## _

?   ,   359 ? , ,  -11     -     ?   ?

----------


## .

*_*,   ,     ,   .
 ,     .   ,

----------


## yellu

,   ,     .               .     ,     ,      ......    .359   .

----------


## .

*yellu*, .       .  -     ,

----------


## yellu

*.*,          ,       .      - ,       359     ,   .   ,          ,  .359  ,   .

----------


## .

*yellu*,           ,   ,   - ,     . 
    ,     - .    .
     ,

----------


## D-M

?

----------


## yellu

*.*, ,         ,   ? 
   : 
"4.     ( )     (,  )     :

  ()   ( ) - (   - , , ,    );

( .     30.09.2000 N 742)

(.    )

  ();

  ();

 ,     (),   ()        ( ) ;

       ()       ,     ;

    ;

    ,     ,            ;

  ,      ( );

 ,  ,   ,    ,  .

     .

    ( ),    ,       ,   ..

5. ,   ,       ( ),                  ,   ."
  ...    -       ,     ,    .       -      ,     ,         ..
   ,     ,   ,     ,        .        .      ,       ,      .... -  .  - .
  "   " (   ):
.5 .1.1.   (),    ,  ()     - ,     ()       ()            6  19   6  29  .

.14  3........     1  5    ()     ()  ,                () ,      ,     (  ).

----------


## .

*yellu*,     .   - .



> ...    -       ,     ,    .


    ?



> -      ,     ,         ..


   ,      .   ,  - . 



> ,       ,      ....


        ,     -  ?


> -  .  - .


  ,         :Wink:

----------


## yellu

*.*, ...      ,     359       - ,      - ,   .      .
       .  .      .

----------


## .

-      - .  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## yellu

*.*,  ,   ,     ...     ,   ,       .

----------


## dr_oplet

> .    ,      ,     
> ,    ,


 :Stick Out Tongue: 

800000 8    :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

,  ?     .     -  ,      :Wink:

----------


## GoldenRay

!

   -    
    ()  


 2  2.     ...      ...                . 

    ?      3    2?  ,      ?


  ,  :
  ,              ()        -         ,  .3 .2   22.05.2003 54- "  -        ()     "

   ,     =)    . 
 3    
"    **        ()        - "

----------


## .

> ?


  .       .
  3    -  ,        -  ,   .      3    ,      
         .

----------


## D-M

> ?



http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A...83%D0%B3%D0%B0



http://www.klerk.ru/doc/?108114

----------


## GoldenRay

!!!

----------


## GoldenRay

> .       .


  ,  ,        :yes:

----------


## GoldenRay

> http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A...83%D0%B3%D0%B0
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.klerk.ru/doc/?108114



.   =)     359   ...  ,    ,   " ",

----------


## yellu

*GoldenRay*,   ,    ?      .

----------


## Ego

> ,    ,   " ",

----------


## yellu

*GoldenRay*, 


> ,  ,


       :
http://www.consultant.ru/online/base...LAW;n=77923#p1

----------


## .

*GoldenRay*,           .     ,    .

----------


## GoldenRay

> 


   359   ,   ,    .
    ,

----------


## GoldenRay

> *GoldenRay*,           .     ,    .


,  !
 :Wink:

----------


## .

> ,


     .    ,     .

----------


## GoldenRay

120000 5    ,  
121000 8                                        
121100 1                               
121101 7      

    :



 22  2009 

    ,       002-93,      28.06.1993 N 163,     ,         .    ,          . *            .*

   ,     ?

----------


## .

,   .     ,  
    ,        :Wink: 

*GoldenRay*,      ?      ?
     ,   .      .   .

----------


## GoldenRay

> ,   .     ,  
>     ,       
> 
> *GoldenRay*,      ?      ?
>      ,   .      .   .


  .    .    ( ).
     ,    ,  ? * =* . ,       .   ?

   ,            ? ..    ? =)

----------


## .

> ( ).


     ,   .



> ,            ? ..    ?


    .       ,    ,       -  :Wink:

----------


## GoldenRay

> ,   .
>     .       ,    ,       -


 454  
5.     - (* -*, ........) ,   , ,           .

 492.   -
1.    - ,        ,    ,   , ,    ,     .

 493.    -
*  - *  **  * ,  *  (???)

 - =    =   ()
 :Frown:

----------


## GoldenRay

:
 779.    
**       (**     ),  **   .
(    -  .  - )

----------


## yellu

*GoldenRay*, 


> 121100 1


 , .....      , .  ,    ....
     -   ,     ...
     -  .

----------


## yellu

*GoldenRay*, 
    ,            ?
     ...    ,  ,     .      .   .     1-         ?    ?

----------


## GoldenRay

> *GoldenRay*, 
>     ,            ?
>      ...    ,  ,     .      .   .     1-         ?    ?


 

 6  2008 . N 359

3.     ,   ,   5 - 6  :

)  ,    ;
)   -  -  ;
, ,  -   ;
)         (         -    ,         );
)   ,   ( ),  ;
)  ;
)     ;
)  ,      ()    ;
)      ;
) , ,    ,        ,   ,   ( );
)  ,            ( ).

 :Wink:

----------


## .

> ,    (???)


      ,    .        .                  .
        ,    .   ,   -     (   ).
         ,   ,    ,    .
,      ,     ,       .     ,        .

----------


## AmigoCNC

> ,   -     (   ).


, ,    ..   ?    ..  ?
   (    ) ?
     "  "..   ?

----------


## .

-     .    .
        ,        .
 :Smilie:        .

----------


## alx_s

1000  ,         .           .       :
        /      ,      () () (       ):
1.:
1.1.    .
1.2.  ,    (     -9).
1.3.   "    "    0504045.
1.4.           .
1.5. "   "         .
1.6.      "    ".
1.7.     ( , ),  "       "     .
1.8.      "    ".
1.9.      "" ,  5 .
2.:
2.1. "       "   -5
2.2.          ,         (. stapler`)    (   ),     ..,        .
2.3.              (    ):
 ()-          ,    .
(  ,      :    ,     -   ,   -    ,        .  ,  :          ?)
2.4.   "       "    .
,    , / - .   
(2.3.), ..   -    359.

----------


## Teppel

!
 , ,           .
  ?         ?

----------


## .

.     
:   -  !       ?   :Smilie:

----------


## sv72

Teppel,      -     -3.

----------


## 2zemka

:Confused:   :Embarrassment:     (  ).             ,  ? 
   :
_)  ,    ;
)   -  -  ;
, ,  -   ;
)         (         -    ,         );
)   ,   ( ),  ;_

  ,       :

_)  ;
)     ;
)  ,      ()    ;
)      ;
) , ,    ,        ,   ,   ( );_

?
    :   ?
    ( )   ?

----------


## sv72

,  -      -3.

----------


## .

*sv72*,    -3,  .    ,    ,      
**

----------


## _

> ,  -      -3.


  (,  )  -11.     .    80  100 .       6000      .  :Frown: 

,  -    .     - .    ? " " -    - -      ?

----------


## yellu

*alx_s*, 


> 1.5. "   "         .


       . .        .



> 1.8.      "    ".


       ,       ?
              .


> "       "





> (. stapler`)    (   ),     ..,        .


   ,       ,      (   )    .



> (  ,      :    ,     -   ,   -    ,        .  ,  :          ?)


      ,     ,      ...    
,  , ,  , ,  .

       ______     ,      .
      ,    ,       ,  ,       (     )          .               ,        ,  ,    .
       .
               .    ,      ,     .

----------


## yellu

*_*, 


> ,  -    .     - .    ? " " -    - -      ?


   ,      .    .       .



> -11.


     -11   ,   .         .

----------


## alexstrel

-       .          .

----------


## yellu

*alexstrel* [ATTACH]  .doc[/ATTACH]

----------


## 2zemka

*yellu*, !

     : "   , ."?   ?

----------


## yellu

*2zemka*,    ... 1 .

----------


## alx_s

Yellu.
   ,         
  , ..       
   ,    
  .
         , 
     :
1.     ,   
( ,  )  ,  
  (,),   ,     
 .
2. ,        ,
   "  ",""  ""  .
 Yellu,    ( ,  ).

----------


## yellu

*alx_s*, 


> ,         
>   , ..       
>    ,    
>   .


     : 
   ,  , 15.03.1000 ,     ,       ,        .
 , , 16.03  200 
  20.04 200 
  15.05 150 
20.05.    1200      .

           ,


> ,  , ,  , ,  .


 


> "       "


      .

   "  " (       ),   ,   


> ,       ,  ,       (     )          .               ,        ,  ,    .

----------


## yellu



----------


## alexstrel

*yellu*,  !!!

----------


## 2zemka

*yellu*,         :yes: 

   :   , ,  ,  (..      ).   -      ?        ?         ? (   - ,       ...  :Embarrassment: )

----------


## alexstrel

?   ?

----------


## yellu

*2zemka*, 


> ?         ?


               ,      23.09.2005  123 "     ".

----------


## yellu

*alexstrel*, 


> ?   ?


   .    .        .     
   ,     ,   . http://infopravo.by.ru/fed1997/ch03/akt15871.shtm

----------


## 2zemka

:      "-  "?         ?

----------


## yellu

*2zemka*, 


> "-  "?


. 359    -  .
        .

----------


## 2zemka

*yellu*, -  )))

----------


## alx_s

YELLU,   .
       :
1.    
2.      
3.       
(  )
4.-     
5.         
(    )
6.      (   5 )
7.         
    (,   )
8.      ,  


9.    ( )    
     (: "    _____  ___") 
      ,      (.7.) .
    ""   -11(02)   .

----------


## yellu

*alx_s*,   ,            .


> 8.      ,


      ,    .        ,        (  ).      ,         (   ) ,   . 




> ,       ,  ,       (     )          .               ,        ,  ,


   ,             ,   ,               .   -     ,  .

----------


## alx_s

,   -  "    
  ",     , 
""          ,
 ..   ,    ,4-  
 2009  ,     ", 
  ",    ,       .
,      2009  ,   ""
   "4"  "6",    
  ,   "5"  "7"      ,
        (  
   2009)?
   ,       
  (      ,  ""
    ,        
     ""    
"",   ).

----------


## yellu

*alx_s*, 


> 


 ?     ,          . 
  , ,  ,   ,   .

----------


## alx_s

,      (  )    "",
    ,  ""    ,     .
	          :
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1%F1%EE&page=6
":
, ,   ,       
   "

" "
,     (     ).

----------


## yellu

*alx_s*, 


> " "


     .

----------


## 2zemka

> **


    . ,           .         -    ?  :Wink:

----------


## stas

> -    ?


     ,    .

----------

,    (IT) ( ,  ,     ).
 (-)*15%.       (      )?       ?      ,          .

----------


## .

(      ),        .
       ,

----------


## TEX_SP

OOO  ,     (    ).        :        (       ,    ),            ,    .          (..         ). ..               ? ,          ,    ,      ,          .                , ?

----------


## .

> 


  :Wink:        -,        
 , -4.       .           .
  ,     .     ,

----------


## TEX_SP

.?
         (    ),         .         ?
               .
  ,  ,    . ,   :        (  ),          ,     50% (  . ,          ).

----------


## .

> .?


      .         .     3%

----------


## TEX_SP

.   ,     .

----------


## 2zemka

:Embarrassment: 
    ( )   2  3 ? ..    -3,   "-" ( )  "" ( ).    3 -  ?         ,        (  -,    )?

      :   ?

----------


## .

,    .

----------


## Nuss

, , ,   :
1.      359,    ...  ,     ?       ?         , ,     ? , ,  ...

2.    .      ,         .    ,       ?    ,        ?

3.     ,    ?     ?

----------


## 2zemka

*.*,   :Smilie: 



> ,    .


       ?       ,    ,      ?

----------


## .

> ?


         .    



> ,       ?    ,        ?


   ,    .         ,      



> ,    ?     ?


     .        ?     ?

----------


## .

*2zemka*,  , -  -  3

----------


## Olya_Kaptur

-   .     Worde   exl

----------


## alx_s

Yellu    ,     .

----------


## Olya_Kaptur



----------


## Olya_Kaptur

,      ,  -9,   ,  -  (, , %,   .    ?      ?      ,         .

----------


## Nuss

> .


     ,   ?




> ,    .         ,           .        ?     ?


..           ?
     :        ,  .       .         .

----------


## .

> ,   ?


      ,  .     .



> ..           ?


 



> :        ,  .


   .    .    .      .

----------


## Nuss

> ,  .     .


..   ,      ..,         . ?           ?




> 


     ,         ?

----------


## .

> ..   ,      ..,         . ?


 



> ,         ?


 .     ?

----------


## Nuss

> ?


    ,    ?
   ,           (  ) +    . -   ...

----------


## Albinator

...     (,  )...  ...   ,         ...   ...    ,     ??? , !!!!!

----------


## stas

> ...


 ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Albinator

...   3 ,     ...   :Smilie: )
   ...

----------


## stas

> ...   3 ,     ...  )


          ?

----------


## Albinator

???    -,   ... ,      ...        3 ,   ,       ??

----------


## .

*Albinator*,     ,        .         ?
    .   -       -     .
 -     .

----------


## Albinator

!!!         :Smilie: )

----------


## .

*Albinator*,    ,   ?

----------


## Olya_Kaptur

,       - ?
       - ?

----------

,.     ,   ,   ?

----------


## Luissa

.
,    (15%),    .         .?      ???
.

----------


## _

,  .   .

----------

.         ( -11).    ?       ?

----------


## efreytor

?

----------

!
  ,      .
  ,   2   
1.          
2.     ( )      (-3),           (   )?

  .
    ,     (2    ).  :   ,      (    )  .      ?

 .

----------


## 001

1.  .
2. ,    -3    .

3. ,  .

----------

!
 ,    "   -3    ."   ?

----------


## 001

,   "-"    ,  -     ,        .

  :  ,     ,           . (  )

----------

.     ,     .
 ,    . 
    (    ,     ,           ,             ,  ?)

  , 
"    "
      : "  ".

   ?  ,      (        -3),         ,  .?

 :Smilie:

----------


## 001

.  .
     - 2      .
  .


1       1  2008  
   . 2     6  2008 .  359        ()        -  (    359)     ,          31  2005 .  171 (..       )     1  2008 .

       ,         .

, ,       -   -1  -6,      20  1995 .  16-00-30-33,  -12  -13,      11  1997 .  13-00-27-15. ,  ,       15  2008 .  03-01-15/12-376.

   :

  ,      29  2000 .  124, 
  ,         13  1993 .  121;
  -  (    10  1999 .  90);
   ,   2005 .

,   ,       .

,    ,         31  2005 .  171  ..       359        ,     ,       .

          :

      (    9  2008 .  39);
      (    14  2008 .  3);
   (    9  2007 .  60);
        (    9  2007 .  14);
      () (    17  2006 .  80).
2     
     ,  ,       ,      - .

          ()         (.   359)        ,   ,          (,  ,   . 6 ,    359,           )        .

        ,   . 3 ,  :

)  ,    ;
)   -  -  ,  , ,  -   ;
)         (         -    ,         );
)   ,   ( ),  ;
)  ;
)     ;
)  ,      ()    ;
)      ;
) , ,    ,        ,   ,   ( );
)  ,            ( ).

       .       ,       22  2008        ,      12  2008 .  03-01-15/12-384,      15  2008 .  03-01-15/12-376  .             .
 . 4        ,      .                      .

 ,             ,  ,             :

  , 
   , 
  , 
      , 
 .
 ,  . 9    ()        ,           ( , ,   ,        ).

        ,     . 11  12 ,  :

        , ,             5 ;
                ;
                 .
   ,       , ,      26  2008 .  03-01-15/11-362             ,   - .

----------


## sestiana

> ,  .     .
> 
>    .    .    .      .


, !    -.     ,   .  . ,     -   .          ,   ,    .       ?   ?  -    .  
   !

----------


## efreytor

?

----------


## Feminka

> -


   ???   :Embarrassment:

----------


## efreytor

*Feminka*,        ?

----------


## sestiana

> ???


121100	1	   ,   ..  ...

----------


## efreytor

*sestiana*,               (+)       !
  3  54        (   )  !

----------


## Feminka

*sestiana*,

----------


## sestiana

,   -   ,    ,       ...  ,  - ..    , ,   ?       ...

----------


## sestiana

> *sestiana*,               (+)       !
>   3  54        (   )  !


,      .  ,  2003     ,   ...      ...

----------


## sestiana

, ,       . 

            -        (    09.04.08  -3-2/152@       - ,   -     - ).      -           ,        .       (!),     ,  ,       ,  ,     ,   ,    , .. ,    . (   http://www.bishelp.ru/nalogi/dopkons/kkt-2008.php)...

      :     (),    .

----------


## efreytor

,      ...    -!    .(    -).


> (),    .


    .

----------


## gusakova

, , .  ,  6 %,        .   ,   ,   ,     ,  ,   /.       .  .
1.    ,  ?
2.   ,     ,       ?    . 
3.                  6%? .
.

----------


## .

> ,  6 %,        .


        ?      6%   :Frown: 
1.   ,   
2.  
3. .

----------


## gusakova

> ?      6%  
> 1.   ,   
> 2.  
> 3. .


    .
    . ,       ?     ?

----------


## sestiana

> ,      ...    -!    .(    -).    .


   ,  , ,   .  ,  -       54 .   -      ,   .     ,  ,       ()            ,     ,        ( , ,  ,     )!           !

----------


## gusakova

> ?      6%  
> 1.   ,   
> 2.  
> 3. .


  ,   -   . :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> ,       ?     ?

----------


## efreytor

*sestiana*,     ...        .... ...     4 .    ...                ...

----------

> ?      6%  
> 1.   ,   
> 2.  
> 3. .


.,   ,             ,         ,         ?

----------


## .

.

----------

.

----------


## 2zemka

> 2. ,    -3    .


 :Smilie:          -   ** ,    -3  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

:   :Cool:

----------


## Niconor

.
    .
            .
   6%.   .
1.   ,        . ?
2.      . ?
3.     .   ,       ?
4.     ?
5.                ?

....    .

----------


## TEX_SP

,    .

----------


## 2zemka

> ,    .


       (   -1)    . 730-739          :Redface:  ,   ,      :Wink:   :Smilie:

----------


## TEX_SP

,      ..      .        
)

----------

,  ---6%.     .   .      ?    ?

----------


## .

- ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

.

----------


## .

,        . 
     ,

----------

*.*, .

----------


## JuliaB

!          -    ,     ,  .   -     ( ).
        .     ?   ,         .   !

----------


## Ego

> .






> -

----------


## JuliaB

,      .     .     ! 
   ,         ?

----------


## stas

*JuliaB*,    :Smilie:

----------


## Ego



----------


## JuliaB

.     ...     6%,       ...        ..

----------

:
   15%.    -   .      - ( ) .       ?

----------


## .

- ,

----------

(),   ?

----------


## .



----------

,     . , , .

----------


## .

- ,
-    - (-)   -, ,
 -

----------


## Volk M

!  ,   .       .   .    ?     2 - ..  ,       .?

----------


## Andyko

.


> ,


  ?

----------


## Volk M

-. ..      --  .

----------


## Andyko

.
 -  ,   .

----------


## Volk M

?

----------


## Andyko

*Volk M*,        ?

----------


## Volk M

.   .    ,    .

----------


## Andyko

-      :Smilie: 
 ,      ?
       ?
  - .

----------


## Volk M

.   .      (  , - . ),     . -    .    -  .         .   ,   ,     ,    2        (  ).     ,  2        .

----------


## Andyko

> 2        .

----------


## Volk M

.    -  ?

----------


## TEX_SP

.       000001   TE. ,          ?
        .      ,  ,     ( ),    ?            ?       ?

----------


## .

> ,          ?


  359

----------


## TEX_SP

, ,    
          ( ,   ,  ,      , ),             .
        (   ,           ).       :       ,     ,       ,     .
         .   .
   ??

----------


## .

.       ,       :Frown:

----------


## TEX_SP

,          ?
                   .
             .
       ,      ?

----------


## .

,      .         ,     .
  ,      ,

----------


## TEX_SP

,      . ,  ,    ,

----------


## marina-morozova

?

----------


## efreytor

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=250199

----------


## TEX_SP

,     ,   .
>>      ,  ,     ( ),    ?            ?       ?

----------

,    6%,   .    -   ?

----------


## .



----------

, ,    6%,       web- (  72.6),    ,  ,  ?

----------


## .

-   . ,  ,   -

----------

*.*,      :



> 805000 1     ,    ,


,         - ?

----------


## Ego

**

----------

,    :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

*Ego*,    ,    ,    ???
**,   ,    .   ,    .
   .     ,      ?

----------

*.* ,   .

----------


## Y

!   "",  ,     .
  ,  359  6  2008 .            , ? ,       ? (    .5)
   .     ,  .  9  2008.  ,      ?.. 

    359: ".5                    ,     ,          "       ,     .?..

----------


## .

> ,       ?


  .
,     ,   1   .       ,    359  .
         ,

----------


## Y

.,    !
      ,    . 
    ,     . ,  .   . 
  ,     ?   ,    ..
  .,       ..
   ?       :     ,  -  ..  ..

----------


## .

.     ,           ,      :Frown:  
    ?

----------

, . 
1)          ? 
2)     ?          ?
3)   -   ?
 .

----------


## .

1.    ,       
2.    ?   ,  .  
3. ,  -  . ,   -

----------

,  ,     ?  :Wink:

----------


## .

.     .       ,

----------


## efreytor

> ?


                            ...    :Big Grin:

----------


## Y

> .     ,           ,      
>     ?


.,   ,     -.      ,    , ? 

 . -    ? , ,   ,   ,       .?  ,  .,   /,   ?    6%,   ,        ,   ..

----------


## .

* Y*, ,      ,      .    ,    .             - , ,   ..
     ?       ?

----------


## Y

> [b]     ?       ?


...   ... :Smilie: . ..,   -  ,    , ..    ,      . ,   :Smilie: .

       .        : 
"083000 3    
083100 7           
083101 2         
083102 8      
083103 3     
083104 9     
083105 4       
083106 2       
083107 5        
083108 0        
083109 6    ".

   -      (  ),   ,   .. 
     -  . 

-     ,      ...    ..     : " -      ,     ,    ,      -         ,     ,   ()".      ,         ..       .
..? :Frown:

----------


## .

,     .     ?
      ,

----------


## efreytor

> ,


  :yes:

----------

. ,   .           ,    ?
 :Frown:

----------


## efreytor

>

----------


## TataTk

efreytor, .    ,  ,       ,  , :
1.  ( )      .         ? ..  ?
2.       ?
3.        (., ),       ?

----------


## .

1.       359.  -          . ,       , 
2.   ,     ,   ?
3.    -.        ,    .

----------


## TataTk

1. ..,      ,     .    (  )         . 
 ,    ,     ,       , ?          :Frown: 
  ,      ?    ?

2.              ,   ,     

3. 


> ,    .


   ? 1  1 ?

----------


## .

> ,       , ?


  ,    .     . 



> ? 1  1 ?

----------


## TataTk

.



> 1.       359.


 3.         (         -    ,         );

  -   ?           ?
    : 
                  ,..  
 ,  -,      ?

----------


## efreytor

> -   ?           ?


   ...    



> ,  -,      ?

----------


## TataTk

> 


  -  ?  ,       , ,  (    )   ?

----------


## TataTk

-     ?

----------


## efreytor

... ..... ...
    ,    ....... ...

----------


## TataTk

,    .




> ... ..... ...


..       ? ,    : 
1.     ,
2.  :
-  , , 
-   
-   
-  
-  
3.  (  )       "   " 
4.    ,   ,      

, ?

----------


## efreytor

...       ..

----------


## TataTk

, efreytor
-


> -    ?


   " ".

----------


## efreytor

> " ".


""    " "

----------


## TataTk

:Smilie:

----------


## TataTk

,      _"   ,   "_:

1.       ?

2.   , ,   ?        ?

----------


## Koten

.       .    :
93.04- - ;
92.34.2 -   ;
92.62 -     .
      (     )?   .     ,     .

----------


## Ego

,       -

----------


## Koten

> ,       -


,            :

071100	6	       
071101	5	    ,    /   
072200	6	      
072201	1	      

        ?

----------


## .

*Ego*,    -        .      :Smilie:

----------


## Ego

*.*,     :Smilie:

----------


## LadyX

,   ,    ??      ?   (  250   )      ? ?

----------


## efreytor

> ,    ??


             ... ...

----------

> 


   ,     ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Olya_Kaptur

> ,     ?


    ,        ,     4  .            2 .   .   ,     ,     . ,   .   - ,  .

----------

-,    (  )      ?  :Frown:

----------


## .

.

----------


## efreytor

**,    


> efreytor


     ...



> (  )      ?


       .....

----------


## TataTk

efreytor,          2.07.09?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## efreytor

> 1.       ?


 ...



> 2.   , ,   ?        ?


?

----------


## TataTk

> ...


1.    ,  ?




> ?


    :      , .           (       ).   ?
 ,          ?

----------


## efreytor

> 1.    ,  ?


 (           ..)




> :      , .           (       ).   ?
>  ,          ?


      ..    ,,...                      ...     ..

----------


## TataTk

,  .

      ( - 2  )?

----------


## efreytor

...

----------


## TataTk

:    , , 30 ,            ?

----------


## TataTk

,  
   ?

----------


## Mishlen

!    .     ?    ,       ?      3. ,       ,       ,      ?  .

----------


## .

.      ,      .



> 


   .

----------


## Mishlen

.        :      ,       ,      ? .

----------


## .



----------


## Mishlen

, : " ,      "

----------


## .

?   ?

----------


## Mishlen

,       .    ?

----------


## .

,  , .      ?
,      ,    ,  .

----------


## Mishlen

,  ...    !!!

----------


## baka

, ,      ,   -?

----------


## .

,        .  .

----------


## baka

.   -    ,   ?

----------


## .



----------


## banka

, !    .   .    13 (01).   359   .     ,      ,     .       . ,   ,   ,    ,       .     359,   :"   ,    .   -     ". , ,  ?    .

----------


## efreytor

*banka*, 2.        ,    , **      ()        -              .

 54      ,   ...     ...    .
    ,       ,  ,     !

----------


## banka

,        ,   ...    ,    -     13-01?       :Wow: ?            .         (    )
       !  :yes:

----------


## efreytor

*banka*,      ...  http://www.consultant.ru/online/base...se=LAW;n=42359
    ....

----------


## banka

,   ,      ,      .   ,        359    ?         ,    ?      - !!!

----------


## banka

, . 
<*>         ()  -  "-13(01) "    (       11  1997 . N 16-00-27-15).
       () , ,    ,  ,    ,     ,         5  2000 . N 500.
   359     .
           -    .
,   . ,  .

----------


## .

*banka*,     ,          :Wink:          .
 -13 (01)   ,    .



> 359     .


  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## banka

:  "-13(01) "    (       11  1997 . N 16-00-27-15).
, .  -         ... :Frown:

----------


## banka

,        13 ( )  ,    .         .      (  )    ,       :  +  ?

----------


## efreytor

> "-13(01) "    (       11  1997 . N 16-00-27-15).


     ,     .

----------


## .

> ,        13 ( )  ,


       ?      ,     .
     ,      .    
    ,       .    ,         :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

> 


... ))  :Embarrassment:

----------


## banka

!  :Big Grin:   ,  !

----------


## lagodich

,      1,  ?      ,      359.

----------


## efreytor

,  ...  ,       .

           ???      ...

11.         .               :
)        , ,             5 ;
)                .

----------


## stas

> ...


,  ,     : ,   .

----------


## banka

.         ( ,  ).        :   359    ,              ""  14  30.06.08.    (  )     13-01 "-".       22.08.08.        .
       ,     ,           ,       ,     .        ,     . ,      .      .
    ! :Cool:

----------


## efreytor

....   .... ...          (!)       ...

----------


## banka

!   ! :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

,   ,      .         .

----------


## banka

,     14 ""       .   .     .

----------


## stas

*banka*,  -   ,               .

----------


## banka

http://www.klerk.ru/inspection/?135233 
 -   ?  :Wink:

----------


## efreytor

*banka*,  ...?        359...
_" , ,         22.08.2008 03-01-15/10-303    ,          ()        - ,     ,     ,   3 .           ."_
      (       )    -  359

----------


## banka

,       . 359,   ,         "  ".  :Redface:

----------


## stas

*banka*,   "".          .       " "       .

----------


## efreytor

> "  ".


       Ϲ359         , (    )    .

----------


## banka

"".  ,    -   .     ,  .      .   -        13-01  "",      ,  ,    (  ).   ,          ,     ,    :      ""    - .  :Frown:

----------


## .

*banka*,         , -144  :Smilie:  
       ,    .
     .        :Wink:

----------


## .

-13    (     199 - ),    359

----------


## banka

, . ,  . ,      ,  -  ,            13-01  .        ,   ,    .       ,      ,   .  :Frown:

----------

?   ?
    - 5 ..        .

----------


## Polza

! -               ,    - .  -  -      ?              ?
    -     .        ?  ?

----------


## _

.        -  .         .     .            .    - ,  -   .

----------


## qwark

,       ,    ,          )),     .

----------


## Polza

-  :Smilie:

----------


## Polza

> .       -  .


 ,         -  300 . ,     -  ?       ...

----------


## _

,      !

----------


## Polza

?  :Smilie:

----------


## Kompash

!!! , -,    ""    Corel      *.jpeg!!!          ,    1      .  :Redface:  ,   .   -       -  .   -   . Kompash@sibmail.com

----------


## efreytor

*Kompash*,          ?

  295      ...  ..

----------


## AGrey

*Kompash*,    ?

----------


## buza

,           ,   000001-000006, 3000 .            ,    ?

----------


## efreytor

...   ..

----------


## _

,       .

----------


## efreytor

> ,       .


        ,               Z-  ?



> .


  ....     ...

----------


## .

> ,       .


 ?     ?

----------


## _

. Z    .  .

----------


## .

*_*,  . 
   .        :Smilie:

----------


## Enemy

!
     ,    ,          :Smilie: 
     ,    ,      .:
1.     ,     ,      . ..         ,      .   ?
2. ,       ,      .    (    ,     ),   -     ?  ,            ,   ?

----------


## efreytor

*Enemy*,            *.*,     ...  :Big Grin: ...    ...    :3.     ,  4.

----------


## Enemy

efreytor,   !  :Wow: 
,     ...  ,        :yes:

----------


## elena cat

(6%)  ,              ,   ,      ?   ?       ?        ,      ?

----------


## Enemy

> (6%)  ,              ,   ,      ?   ?       ?        ,      ?


  ,           ,             ...

----------


## elena cat

,          000001-000006  -     3000 .                ?  ,  ,       -   ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?


..     



> ,  ,


..(   )

..      **  ...

----------


## elena cat

,   ,           .

----------


## elena cat

,      ?   -       ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?






> -       ?


 ....   ..

----------


## elena cat

?

----------


## efreytor

*elena cat*,      ...   :Wink:

----------


## elena cat



----------


## Kompash

> *Kompash*,          ?
> 
>   295      ...  ..


,   Photoshope   jpeg ,    -  Coral  .     -    . 
*AGrey*,    ( )

----------


## efreytor

... ...

----------


## .

> ..


      ,     .     ?



> -     ?  ,          ,   ?


   ,     ,     .

----------


## sv72

370 Kompash,   ,      " ",   Corel, Illustrator  .     Word,   ,

----------


## Enemy

> ,     .     ?
> 
> ,     ,    :
> 
>     ,   ,   5 - 6  :
> 
> )  ,     - ** 
> )   -  -  ;
> , ,  -    - **  ;
> ...


*,    ...*

----------


## Enemy

,   ,      .   ,    ,           , , ,            . ,  ,  ,     ,     :Lol:  :Lol:  
    ,          ,       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

-    -     .

----------


## .

,      .

----------


## _

. ,  .      2 .  -,    -  .

----------


## efreytor

> 2 .


      2- ...

----------

,   ,           ?

----------


## efreytor

359....     ..

----------

, ,

----------


## .

.    ,    ,

----------


## Olya_Kaptur

.     .        .     ,              .  ,       .         5    ?    .  ?

----------


## .

.     - ,        .

----------


## Olya_Kaptur

.     ,   . :Smilie:

----------


## Olya_Kaptur

,   .   ,    ,            .   ?               . ?

----------


## 17

!
    -        (  -3  -11(02) -     ).     ...
  !

----------


## efreytor

> (  -3  -11(02) -


   ....       ...
 375
 295
 194

----------


## 17

,,  )))

----------


## Luissa

!!!
   .
    ,  ..
   .
        . . :yes: 
       -      ? :       -200000.
    50000.     c - ???   ?
      "  "-  ()  ???? :Dezl: 
.

----------


## alexstrel

,      .

----------


## Luissa

> ,      .


  ,. :Smilie: 
    .
      -   .
      ( )     ?
      "  "-  ()  ????
. :Smilie:

----------


## .

*Luissa*,    ,    ?      10%   .

----------


## Luissa

.,,. :Smilie: 
-   ,   . :Smilie: 
..  ,  ?!
  :   ?
-, -?
  ?       ????

----------


## 56

.     %6,    ,  45.4     .  .
   ,    ,      .   , ,? 
1    ,  , ,     ?

2     ,      ,    ?

3     ,    ?

4  ,    52.46.7 ...   52.48.39  ... ?

----------


## .

,   

1.     , :   .     .
2.  .       .
3.    .
4. .       .

,        .

----------


## 56

> ,        .


   ,     ?

        ,   
  ,       .
    !
   .

----------


## Feminka

> ,     ?

----------


## efreytor

> .


...      ...  ...



> ,     ?


http://www.klerk.ru/doc/?144786

----------


## Luissa

:   ()?
-, -?
  ?       ????

----------


## efreytor

...   ..



> ????


 ...    ...

----------


## sumrak-xis

> ....       ...
>  375
>  295
>  194


      ,    ,        . 

   -11     "" (          359  06.05.2008)

   25     ,     .

----------


## efreytor

> 359  06.05.2008


    ....  ""    359     -11...

----------


## alexstrel

> ,    ,        .


       ,      ,     .        ,    ,      .



> -11     "" (          359  06.05.2008)


 359        -11.         .



> 25     ,     .


    ?  , 100 .  ?

----------


## sumrak-xis

> ,      ,     .        ,    ,      .
> 
>  359        -11.         .
> 
>     ?  , 100 .  ?


    ,      -11 ,   .
1    ,           -  .

----------


## alexstrel

- ,  - .
 -11   01  2008 .
       ,    ,         .

----------


## Enemy

,   ,     .  500     ( + )   1643 ,   3.30.    .   ,   ,      ,     ... :Wink:

----------


## Enemy

(   ,      ,     ,     )...
,     ,     :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sumrak-xis

> ,   ,     .  500     ( + )   1643 ,   3.30.    .   ,   ,      ,     ...


,     0,25  .
    ,      ,   -11     , , .  .

----------


## sumrak-xis

> (   ,      ,     ,     )...
> ,     ,


      ?   ?

----------


## stas

> 


.    -  .      ,    .

----------


## Enemy

> .    -  .      ,    .




      , -,  .    ,      ,      .     ,        ,              ,          .
   ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## stas

> , -,  .


         -   , -,  .    ,  .

 :Smilie:

----------


## Enemy

> -   , -,  .    ,  .




 ,   ,         ,     ? 
      ,  , -   . ,    ,  ,  ,      ,     ,      ? ?

----------


## 78

?       ?             , ..      ..  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Feminka

> ?


, ,   



> ?


 ,        ...

----------


## 78

..))  ,          ,   ?      ?       ..)

----------


## efreytor

14.   ( )   ,   , ,     ,          ,          .

----------


## Feminka

> ?

----------


## 78

,       .   :yes:

----------


## 78

!

----------


## efreytor

> ,       .


     ?         **   ?

----------


## stas

> ,   ,         ,     ?


   .

----------


## sumrak-xis

> , -,  .    ,      ,      .     ,        ,              ,          .
>    ?


  .        ,         .       .

----------


## alexstrel

> .        ,         .       .


    ?

----------


## Enemy

> .        ,         .       .


,   ?
   6%...
  ,   ?  :Wink:

----------


## Enemy

> .


    ,             ,       . ,    ,      ,     ,     ,   ,  ,       ... 
,   ?    ?
      ,     ?

----------


## stas

> ,            ,       . ,    ,      ,   ,     ,   ,


,    ,          .

----------


## Enemy

> ,    ,          .


   ,        ...
,   ,     ,       ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

.      .   .       .   "" (.,       ),            ( ),            ,     .        ?

----------


## .



----------

?
1.   ,        ?
2.   ,      ? (,    -   )
3.         (    )?
4.         .  3 : ,   .   ,      .   ?      ?    -  .
5.      ,         ?          - ?

----------


## efreytor

> 1.   ,        ?


    ...  ...   ...  3-4 .
2,3,4,5,6-

----------


## .

1. .     
2.  
3. , .        .    
4. -       ,             .        
5.

----------


## efreytor

> 4. -       ,             .


13.**  ,   ,   ,   **      .      ,        ()  ( ),     ().

----------

.

----------


## vika--77

, , ,   ?

----------


## efreytor



----------

,      . 
      ,   ,     ,     .
    : ") , ,    ,        ,   ,   ( );"   ,     ,     .
    ?
     ,    . 
            ?

----------


## alexstrel

.
          ,       ,  ,    ..
  -  .              ,          .

----------


## efreytor

> ,     .


       4 ...                



> ?


....

----------



----------


## uluy

.
 . 6%.   ,      . 
1. , ,       :    (, )   .    ?
2.         .  2009   ,  .       ?

----------


## Delf

> .
>  . 6%.   ,      . 
> 1. , ,       :    (, )   .    ?
> 2.         .  2009   ,  .       ?


1.     ?
2. http://www.consultant.ru/popular/license/  17 -  
  :   : ,      ,   ,        ?

----------


## .

> : ,      ,   ,        ?


 .   -        .  -   ?
     ,  ,      ?

----------


## Delf

> .   -        .  -   ?
>      ,  ,      ?


,      ,  .   .

----------

.      6%,    -     .   ,         .       :
          .
  ,         ?
       ? 
      . (        ).

----------


## efreytor

> .     6%,    -     .   ,         .


   ?
      ...



> ?


...    ...

----------


## Delf

, ...



> 3.     ,   ,   5  6  :
> )  ,    ;
> )   -  -  ;
> , ,  -   ;
> )         (         -    ,         );
> )    ,   ( ),  ;
> )  ;
> )     ;
> )  ,      ()    ;
> ...


  ,      :Smilie:  (   )
1.   3 -        ,    ? " "?
2.   3 -   ,     - "  "    - "    <...>"?
3.   3  3 -   ..  (    ) -   -    - "  1  <  >"?      : "  1   <  >.  <  >"?

----------


## Feminka

1      ..
2       ?
3 ,     3 .

----------


## Delf

, ,    10-15 ,      -   , ..     6  .   ,         -  "    <...>  <- - >"

----------


## uluy

#444.     .    ,   ...    ?

 ,    .       -  .

  ?

----------


## .

?   ,   .

----------


## Koten

, ..           . ,      .  ,  ,     .
,   -  ,    :
1.      .
2.        (  -4).
3.    - (    - ).
4.        ()      ( )      .
5.               ,     "    ..." 
6.            .
?

              ?         ?

----------


## .

4.       ,    ,   ,     



> ?


   ?        :Smilie:

----------


## Koten

> 4.       ,    ,   ,     
>    ?


 , .4      - -  (   ).   ,        -?      ? , .

----------


## .

.  ,        ,     ,    .       ,

----------


## Koten

.  ,

----------


## shefanya

corel10    1 8.

----------


## Koten

, ,         ,                     ?

----------


## .

,     ,     .4

----------


## xyliganka

,        .   ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## scooter5

!    ,          .    6%.  .        ,  ,    .       .  : 1)     ,           ,     .    ,   ,  ,    .    ,   -   /   . 2)      ,       ?                 ,    6%?

----------


## .

1.   .   ,    .    
2.    ,  ,   .

----------


## Koten

( ),    -5  ,  -  - .

----------


## Delf

> 


    -    -  (  6% ).
     ,      - ,         .
  -      .     (!)    .      ,        ,    -       .

----------


## .



----------


## Delf

, ,   .

----------


## scooter5

> -    -  (  6% ).
>      ,      - ,         .
>   -      .     (!)    .      ,        ,    -       .


      ?     .   ,         .      ..                   ?

----------

!      ...     15% (-)  25.23 (.  ,   )     /,      . 
1.    /       + .    ?
2.       . 
     : 1.   , ,  
2.   ( )
3.    
4. , 
5.  
  -  013432      -   ?       ?    ,    -  ?

----------


## scooter5

( )?

----------


## Frivolous

> ( )?


 .

...        (         -    ,         )... ()

----------


## Delf

> ?     .   ,         .      ..                   ?


  -   ,            ....
,   ,     , ,   , ..      " ".      -  (  )   5     .

----------


## scooter5

...    678-01-02   ..       ..      3..          3  ...       ... 3.               ?

----------


## Andyko

, ?

----------

> , ?


       ?

----------


## .

**,      ,      . ,   -3,  ,

----------


## scooter5

!   .      . , ,  :      . , . ( ),    6%,          .     .  ( 72, 72.1, 72.3, 72.4, 72.5, 72.6).          . ,        . .  :  ,  ,       ?  ,       ?      .      .     ,  ,  .

----------


## Andyko

>

----------


## .

,       . 

   -    ,     ?

----------


## scooter5

.        -         ?    72.5         ...       ...    ..   ,           ,    .    ,   (          )   ,           .      ?

----------


## xyliganka

:Smilie:       .      .   ,     ,         ?    .

----------


## .

,      ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## scooter5

> .        -         ?    72.5         ...       ...    ..   ,           ,    .    ,   (          )   ,           .      ?


    ? :Frown:

----------


## .

> -         ?


   ,   ,          ?

----------


## scooter5

,        .         3

----------


## scooter5

, ,     3

----------


## EugeneD

... ,   3?     ,     ,       ( 488).    ,   ,  !
 :  ,     !   " . , ,  "  ..,  ....  .

----------


## evgenya2705

!   !  ,  !  :Embarrassment:      (   ,     ). .   :      ,      ..(  !!)         ,   .     ,    ,     ( ).   ? ,  - ,   :yes:

----------


## .

> ( )


     ?
       ?

----------


## evgenya2705

1)       ,  ,  .    ,  ,      :Frown: 
2)   ,   (   ,   )       ..   ? ,      ..  40-50..  :Frown:

----------


## .

> ,  ,


    ,   - 



> ,


     .          2 ,         ,        .

----------


## scooter5

> ... ,   3?     ,     ,       ( 488).    ,   ,  !
>  :  ,     !   " . , ,  "  ..,  ....  .


  .:
     ,      . ,   -3,  ,  .           3     80 25 ,   500-3000 1000-3500         25 .

----------


## EugeneD

?          -3  ?

----------


## scooter5

.    18    17.00   17.30 -.          .

----------


## evgenya2705

.,    .     ?   ,   1   ? ,  ,      :Embarrassment:    ,  .      ?    sorry

----------


## .

.         ,   



> ?


   -      2    .      .

----------


## evgenya2705

,   6  2009     (17  ),   -03    .    ?

----------


## .

. 2

----------


## evgenya2705

.,        !!!          :Wink:

----------


## .

?   :Smilie:

----------


## Feminka

*evgenya2705*,       :Smilie:

----------


## Impaciente

,        .   ,        :Smilie: 

    .  .      .   .   .  :

1.   ?    ,      ,    .   ?   
2.    .      ,    .       ?
3.            (,   ).        ?              (    )   ,  ,    .                 ,         ??

      .   ???

 :Smilie:

----------


## .

1. .      
2.     .      
3.   .     ,   .    ,   ,    .         .     " - ",   .

----------


## Impaciente

1. .    :Frown:          ?
2.             , ??

----------


## Impaciente

:Frown:

----------


## .

,  ,     ...
.

----------

, ,    . 
       ( )?      

   - ,     ,   ,    ?

----------


## e_v_n

, ,  "  "   ,    (.. ,      -     ).       ?   ,       ,     ,    ?       ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## AmigoCNC

(),     ..   ?

----------


## efreytor

...   (  )    ....

----------


## AmigoCNC

..       .. 
   -     ??
  -    ???
,         ..

----------


## efreytor

...  ...

----------

!
   6%  .  .
     .  (     )     .      .
   (   ),    .       () .             ?  ,        .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## efreytor

**,    54...    2    3  4 .

----------

.
,         . 
  54!

----------


## Impaciente

> 1. .      
> 2.     .      
> 3.   .     ,   .    ,   ,    .         .     " - ",   .


   .         ,      ?

----------


## .

?      ?

----------


## Impaciente

> ?      ?

----------


## .



----------


## Impaciente

> 


 
  4    ,       ,     

  ?

----------


## .

(

----------


## Impaciente

> (


   ??  :Frown:

----------


## .

..      4    ? ,        .       ,       :Frown:

----------


## Impaciente

> ..      4    ? ,        .       ,


     ,    ,    ,    4 !

    :

        2   15   2   17          64 ???

       4    15 ,      15 ?   ?

----------


## efreytor

*Impaciente*,      ? .  - ?        ...  ?     .  ?

----------


## Impaciente

> *Impaciente*,      ? .  - ?


  !

----------


## Andyko

, ,   ?

----------

, ,   ,  510

----------


## efreytor

> ( )?


 ..



> - ,     ,   ,    ?


           ...          ...

----------

,      .   .      -    , ,    ..,   , ?       ?     ?

----------


## efreytor

**,   ...      ...


> ?     ?


   ..  ...            200 ...                ?..       :Embarrassment:

----------


## pilsonis

,    .  ,  ,   2009.     ,       20.02.09.           ,       2008-  2009.          (  ,       2008.     ,            .)            .

----------


## .

.    ,       .   -        ?

----------


## pilsonis

> -        ?


      ,    ,        ,            .

----------


## .



----------


## katen

, ,     ...   ...             ?

----------


## efreytor

...


> ?


..

----------


## katen

> .....


      ,       (     6     )... ...
:  ,     .  ,       .  ?

----------


## Storn

....
 :Big Grin:

----------


## katen

> ....


...       ,             . (      ,     )

----------


## Storn

""    ...

----------


## katen

> ""    ...


   ,      .   , ,   ... ,            ,    ...      ,   - .

----------


## Storn

,   ?

----------


## Impaciente



----------


## alexstrel

.     .

----------


## leonid4335

3 ")         (         -    ,         ) "     14.02.2009 112    ,    ,       ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?

----------


## evgenya2705

[QUOTE=.;52391526] .         ,   
   -      2    .      .[/Q
 !    ???

----------


## .



----------


## evgenya2705

:Frown:      .    ,   2      ?

----------


## .

,   ?

----------


## evgenya2705

:Frown:     - ,    2    ?..   ?

----------


## .

,   ,   .        ?

----------


## evgenya2705

..    ,   ?
   ?

----------


## .

.   -    :Embarrassment:

----------


## evgenya2705

.       ,  2 -  ( )?

----------


## .

.  - ,      ?  ,     .
 ,     ?   .

----------


## evgenya2705

,   :Frown: ,  ,  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

?

----------


## efreytor

> .

----------


## evgenya2705

( )!!!   !!!       .,      :Embarrassment:

----------


## efreytor

> .,


    ..    ...?             ...   ..

----------


## evgenya2705

, -.

----------


## efreytor

> , -.


         ..        "  "     ...

----------


## .

> ( )!!!   !!!


 ,        ,        .     .       , ?
 ,     ,   ,

----------

, ,         .           .    .

----------


## .

**,       ?

----------

-,    , .      ?

----------


## .

,     .       .

----------

)

----------

,  , .. ,     , -     ,    . 

       .       -  ,   , - ?   ,  ,    .

   -                ?

----------


## alexstrel

,       .
     ,        .    -      .

----------


## yellu

**,  , ,            . 
,,       .

----------


## efreytor

> ,       .


  ...

----------


## -

> ..
>        ...
>             ...        ... , , 50   ...
>  ...     ...        ...


,            ,            ?      -      ?

----------


## .

*-*,        359

----------


## efreytor

> ?


  ...  ..

----------


## Andyko



----------

,  .    .      .   .     ()   .     ? (   )    359 :
"6.        ,   "" - ""  3  ,         (   , - ,  ,  ,    , ,  ()   ),       ,       ( - )      ,        -     ."   ? 
1) ,          ,   ?
2)                "" - ""    ?
3)       ""? ,       ?

----------


## efreytor

...         ..

----------


## .



----------


## .

!   -   :Smilie:         2009 .   . "    .  20  25.02.00.    0793001.       "    " ....".
   . ,            .   -   -     ,     (     ).           .  ?     ?

----------


## .

*.*,    - .     .     ?

----------


## .

,  .       (  ?)   ""?

----------


## .



----------


## .

,  !  :Smilie:

----------


## Drol

!     ,         ,   ,      ... 
" .
    .
            .
   6%.   .
1.   ,        . ?
2.      . ?
3.     .   ,       ?
4.     ?


....    ."  :Frown:  
  ,     ...

----------


## Drol

:     6% ( ),   . , ..  ,             ?

----------


## anton-123

> !     ,         ,   ,      ... 
> " .
>     .
>             .
>    6%.   .
> 1.   ,        . ?
> 2.      . ?
> 3.     .   ,       ?
> 4.     ?
> ...


   :
1.     359 .
2.         ( : , ,  --,  ,  , , -)
3.        .

  --    

   --        ,    ,     ?

----------


## .

> ,


      "".     ,      .         ,  



> 


 .       ?   ,     ?       ,

----------


## spodvip

!
   ,   :

1.          .       ,  6%.
2.     ,     .                .
3.          ,       .           ,    ,      .    .
4.     ,     ,        .         ,     ,    .
5.     2   
121105	9	     ,      
121500	6	   

                   , ,    ?

    !!!!!       ,      =((((((((((((

----------


## .

2.    ,            (.. )     .     
3.    ,   
4.     .      .       ,

----------


## spodvip

2.    ,           (.. )    .     
3.    ,   
4.     .      .       ,       

.,   !
:
2.""       -     ,     .    ,  , ,   .       , ,       -      .   !     ,    ?

3.        ,    .        ,    -  ,  ,     .

   -   ,      ??

----------


## efreytor

> -   ,      ??


    ...        ?            ?   ?    ? ?

----------


## .

> -   ,


        ,       .      ,      .

----------


## alexstrel

?

----------


## spodvip

efreytor -     :     +   ( ).
   ,        ,        ,  ,     ..  ..    ,    ,     ,     .
               =)

.

   ,        ,    .
      ,    ?   , ?

  ,   , ,    (      )    ,    .          ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?


   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> ,    ?   , ?

----------


## alexstrel

Excel   :Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor

> :    +   ( ).


      ?         ?


> .


      ?  ? .          ....         ...   ....

----------


## efreytor

*alexstrel*,         ...    .

----------


## spodvip

efreytor
,  :     93.05,  (  ...) 121105	9	     ,

----------

> ?         ?      ?  ? .          ....         ...   ....



!          .       ,      .
           . ..     .               .
  :       ,        .      ,   .        ?        ?

----------


## spodvip

,     ()  -     ,  ,    -   ,      (           ). ?
    -     
    -    ?

----------


## efreytor

> -     
>     -    ?


  ...      2.1  2 54
       ..

----------


## spodvip

efreytor
  -  ,  , .
   25 ,    ,     ,   ..       =(.
  ,    ?


  ,   - " "   ,        ..    -  ,   - .

----------


## efreytor

> ,    ?


        ...      ...     :Big Grin: 
       .2.1  2 54       ...   ...        ...          !

----------


## spodvipodvertom

> ...      ...    
>        .2.1  2 54       ...   ...        ...          !




! ,     ,        .       .
     . .,     6  2009 . N 03-11-09/336. ,    ,      ""   . 
 ,      , ..

----------


## .

,     .    . ,     . 
1)   -   , - "   "    " 072105"?
2)        .   ,    "    "  " ...."?     " 100 "
3)       -      ?

----------


## .

.  ,     ?  :Smilie: 
2.
3.

----------


## yellu

*efreytor*, 


> alexstrel,         ...    .


   ?
*alexstrel*, 


> ?


.13..359 "   ,   ,   ,         . *     ,       * ()  ( ),     ()."

----------


## Andyko

*yellu*,       ,       ?

----------


## anton-123

> 2.


   .  ,   , , .

----------


## anton-123

spodvip, , ,  .  ,         ,   25000 .   100-500 ,  200      .  ()     , ,        .       ,   ,      .    , , ,    --  ,            .   ,  .

----------

! , !
1. -       .      5 ,       .         .   ,       ?     ,   ?
2.    ,    ?
3.     2  ,     .  ,    .      ,      ?
!

----------


## Feminka

> ,      ?


 ?     ?

----------


## yellu

*Andyko*, 


> ,       ?


 .      . . 25    .
  ?       - ,     .

----------


## efreytor

*yellu*,  ...               ?  ... ...        -   ...     ,     ...,,  !

----------


## yellu

**, 


> 1. -       .      5 ,       .         .   ,       ?     ,   ?
> 2.    ,    ?
> 3.     2  ,     .  ,    .      ,      ?
> !


2.   .      ,  .      ,    ,   .
3.   ,     , ,        1  2  ,    , .

----------


## yellu

*efreytor*,


> yellu,  ...               ?  ... ...        -   ...     ,     ...,,  !


  ,  ,   ,    ,      . 
  ,         - ?   ?

----------


## efreytor

*yellu*, 


> ,         - ?   ?


              ?           ..            ...     14.5???????????????

----------


## yellu

*efreytor*,    -      ,      ,        ?          ,         ,      ,     .           ,       .13.  359..
       .

----------

> ! , !
> 1. -       .      5 ,       .         .   ,       ?     ,   ?
> !


    !

----------


## spodvipodvertom

*anton-123*,       !
,  ,   -     ,        ,    .   ,     ,    .

, , -   .
         ,   (  6  2009 . N 03-11-09/336), . ,     (    ),    ,    .   ,     .  :Smilie:

----------

! , ,        ,     (    )?  ,     ,    .  ,       ?         .

----------


## Feminka

,     .

----------


## Batezda

. ,  6% .                .       ,      
121000  
121100   
121101  
121102     
121103  (    )      
121104         ,   
121105      ,     .
(     )
    -   ?    -     ,         .   -  " "    ,     ,        ,    .

----------


## .

*Batezda*,  -   .   - .     ,         
    ,  -   .    ,     ,        .
 ,         .   ,  ,     ,    ?

----------


## Batezda

. .   -  !  :Smilie:   :yes:   :Wink:

----------


## jon123

, 
        6%.
    ?              ?

----------


## anton-123

> , 
>         6%.
>     ?              ?


.

 359 ,      ,  ,   " " (, ,  )    .  200*2    520 .

----------


## efreytor

> ?






> 


 ...      3     .

----------


## anton-123

, http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=239817

----------


## jon123

50

       ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## jon123

()  ,

----------


## efreytor

> 


..?    ?        ..

----------


## jon123

,
        6%.
         ,
    ?   ,    ,         ?       ?

----------


## .

> ,    ,         ?


  ? ? ?



> ?


  ...          ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## jon123



----------


## jon123



----------


## anton-123

> 


 ,   ""   359.
  ,   4  .

----------


## jon123

(  )   ??
  (200  )     
 000001; 000002;  ..          123456  .

----------


## efreytor

> (  )   ??


 



> (200  )


  ..  ...   ..

----------

.      .  :         ?

----------


## efreytor

?         ..

----------


## ha4a

!      ?    ,   .   !!
        ?
,       !!      ,     ?!

----------


## .

> ?


  ,    .     
  ?



> ,     ?!


       ,

----------


## ha4a

,   !
-  20 ,    ! 
 ,    .         ! 
    ,       (   ),   .     !
,      ,     ?!

----------


## efreytor

> -  20 ,    !


       20  ))



> ,    .         !


 ..



> .     !


      ... 

     ..!

----------


## ha4a

?!
       (((
  ,   ,   (((
   (((

----------


## efreytor

> ?!


     Ϲ359  ...    



> (((
>   ,   ,   (((
>    (((


 ...  .   30-40 .

----------


## ha4a

! 
   ((

  20 ,   ...((((

----------

6%
        ,

----------


## stas

.       :Smilie:

----------

?

----------


## .

-

----------

)

----------

,,    (-11(2))  ,      ,  ?      ?

----------


## efreytor

> 






> ?






> ?


    ? ..

----------

,      .        ,   ,            ?

----------


## efreytor

> ,


?     ,    ,100  -100  ,100    ...       ...



>

----------

,    ,   ,     ,   ,   , ..       2 .., 4 ..,   ,    2010

----------


## efreytor

**,      ,

----------

,    -11(1)

----------


## efreytor

-11(02)   -
"     -11 (01)"   ..  :Frown:

----------

?

----------


## efreytor

> ?


   ?  :Big Grin: 

      ...       ..  :Frown:

----------

?    ?     ,  1

----------


## efreytor

> ,  1


?

----------

,  -    ?

----------


## efreytor

...
         ?        (  )?

----------



----------


## Rusalka2009

,         ,   . 
   !

----------


## TataTk

.      ,    ,    :
1.   -   ,   ,  ,  ; *:*   -,   ,  ( ? ?) ,      ? 
2.     :    ; *:*       ?     ,  100,  .  ,  ?
3.  600  ( 000001  000600),       000601; *:*     -    ?      000001   ?

,  ?   :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

> -,   ,  ( ? ?) ,      ?


  ,    ,.



> 2.     :    ; :      ?     ,  100,  .  ,  ?


 :  (     ), 100 



> :    -    ?      000001   ?

----------


## Dim0ni

74.83  ( ,      )  : ,   -. .

----------


## .

,  .

----------


## Dim0ni

> ,  .


   .       ,

----------


## .



----------


## neyromant

-    10-  , ...    ! =)  - !
  .     .
         ,       !   !     ,       ,    .     ! ..  ,          .         ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## efreytor

> ?


    -  -... ... ...      ..  :Wink:

----------


## neyromant

"-"    -1 ?

----------


## TataTk

efreytor,   .  :Smilie:

----------


## 16

, !     ?       .   :      .

----------


## efreytor

...

----------


## 16

" "?

----------


## Andyko

.
       . 
        . 
    .

 .

----------


## irarap

, ,      ,         .

   -   

 - ?

----------


## efreytor

*irarap*,    ?



> - ?


   .

----------


## irarap

,  -   

   ,            ? ..      ,     .

----------


## .

.   -

----------


## efreytor

> ?


  ...   *.*, 


> .





> -


   .            2.1 .2 54 ..      :Wink:

----------


## irarap

,

----------


## irarap

:       ,   54- ,         ,   ,  ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## .

.       ,    .2.1  54-

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## efreytor

*.*,    :Big Grin:              ...         ...     .   2 54

----------


## efreytor

> 


  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> .,


  ?       .2.1,      ?       ,   
*Andyko*,  ,    ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## irarap

,     ,  ...,    :Smilie:

----------


## OlyaSunny

!
   ,       :
      ,   ,   .     .   6%.    .     ,   .
1)     ?
2)     ?

   "      ,     ",    ?

----------


## Andyko

> ?


   25   ,      :Embarrassment:

----------


## Winx

( ),    ,       ( )      54-.    (, , )    ,      54-    . 
  !!!    ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## .

*Winx*,    -  .           .    ,       .

----------


## OlyaSunny

> !
>    ,       :
>       ,   ,   .     .   6%.    .     ,   .
> 1)     ?
> 2)     ?
> 
>    "      ,     ",    ?


, !!!  :Redface: 
, ,    ...  :Frown:

----------


## efreytor

> 1)     ?


    -    " "   ..



> 2)     ?


...    .

----------


## OlyaSunny

> -    " "   ..


   "   , ** " .           , ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## efreytor

..

----------


## OlyaSunny

> ..


  :"   ,  , , , "  :Wow: 
-   ,   ...
 !
,   ?

----------


## efreytor

> ,   ?


   ""  ...  :Smilie:

----------


## .

!   .   - .         ?    . ?   ,     ?      ....

----------


## .

.

----------


## .



----------


## wrungel

,

  ,           ?
    359?
(   )


 

, . , . 3, . 2, . 309
 123456789012


               000001  A

      :

______________________________________________________________________

  c __________________________   ________________________________

 __________________________     _______________________________________
 

 _____________________________________________________________________
...,     

 ____________________________________________________________________
...,     

< >

----------


## efreytor

..
  ...
   ..
 1    (   ) 2 .

----------


## alexstrel

.

----------


## wrungel

> ..


    3   N 359:
        (         -    ,         );
    , ..    ?




> ...


 (,   ""    )



> ..


  .    : "  "



> 1    (   ) 2 .


  ::

 

 123456789012


**  000001  A  1 .

      :

______________________________________________________________________

  c __________________________   ________________________________


   _______________________________________________
 

 __________________________     _______________________________________
 

 _____________________________________________________________________
                       ...,     

 ____________________________________________________________________
                       ...,     


< :  , ,  , 
     , >

----------


## alexstrel

?

----------


## efreytor

> , ..    ?


      ... ..(  ,     )




> ?


   ... ...     .


   ...   2               .

----------


## wrungel

@efreytor, @alexstrel:    !

 ""      ,     !

  ,      :
 5,  2   ,   :

*      ""!*

BSO-3.pdf



 

 123456789012

**               000001  A    1 .

      :

_________________________________________________________________

  c _______________________   _____________________________


   _______________________________________________
 

 ____________________________       ___________________________
 


 ____________________________________________________________________
...,     


< :  , ,  , 
     , >

----------


## Sergionv

.    .  -  .    ,  1  2,  3.
1.         (  ,  ,    -  ) 
2.      ,   .     ,   -  .
3.           .

----------


## efreytor

1  (            ,       )
2    .
3

----------

> 1  (            ,       )


        ,     .        .

----------


## .

> 


   ,  .   ,      .        ,      .
    -

----------


## 24

, ,   .  .       .    ,      ?     .

----------


## stas



----------


## .

> .


    ,

----------


## Izem

! , .  ,   ,     // .      .         , ,   - .

  ,     /   ,      . , ,   - ...    -   ,        .  !  -,   -     - (// )?  ,      .

804000 9           

804100 2    

804200 6        

804300 7    

804400 3    

804500 7      

804600 0      

804700 4       

804800 8    

804900 1  ,    

804901 7      
804902 2     
804903 8  ,     
804904 3

----------


## .

,   -  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Izem

, ,        .  :Smilie:  ..,   ,           -. , , !

   !

PS:   ""   .   ,    ,   , , !

----------


## Koten

, ,  .   20.12.09.              .   10    . .         ?

----------


## .

,  ,

----------


## Koten

,       1-10 (   - -  )            .       ,    ?

----------


## .

.  -,       .          :Frown:

----------


## Anna123

,       ()  .       .   ?

----------


## .

-     .            .

----------


## Anna123

.       -   ?

2.       .    -    ?    ?

----------


## EugeneD

. -        ..,       "".  ,  , ...

----------


## .

> .


    ?    ?     ,  ?

----------


## Anna123

> ?    ?     ,  ?


.

----------


## Allforcats

, .!
    ..- ,  , ,     .
   :  .             .      .
 ,   ,       -   .     ? 
   ?     ? 
 -   ,         , ,   .
.

----------


## alexstrel

.

----------


## Allforcats

,alexstrel!
,        ?

,       ,         ?

----------


## alexstrel

,   .

 ,      ,   .      ,     ,   .  100%    , ,   -,     .

----------


## Allforcats

!!!

----------


## Allforcats

.
  ,   ?     ...
   :
-       ?   
-       ?
-      ""?   : ,     .

----------

2010     -11?

----------


## .

,

----------

,  !
  !  ... ,    .  . ,   .  1.       .     2.    (..?)       :15271,15273,15230,71200. (-).       .    (),      - - 15  .         .            (   )?   ,       ?
   .     ""      2009 ,       , ,,      ,    ,    ,, -   .  ?         -?             ?
  .

----------


## .

> ,       ?


   ?       -  ,    .



> ,,      ,    ,


     ,  -     .

----------


## Bondi

> ?       -  ,    .


   01.01.2009    .      .

----------


## .

*Bondi*,     .      ,        26.3 .       .
       ,

----------


## Bondi

*.*   ,   .
   .

----------


## .

?

----------


## Timur1976

!
  ,   .    ,         ?

----------


## .



----------

> ?       -  ,    .
>      ,  -     .


    ! :yes:            .

----------


## user2002

...   ....   ,       ...           ...            ?        ?

----------


## Nadezda:

:    ,     ?

----------


## Storn

> :    ,     ?

----------


## Storn

> ...   ....   ,       ...           ...            ?        ?


   !
      .....

----------


## alexstrel

> :    ,     ?


   - .     - .

----------

.        . 
 ,       ,        ? 
 "         1        (          ,    5  6 ) " 

 ..     ,   ,     ?       2  ? 

      (    )   6%  /   . 
      ,    .       .

----------


## .

> .


    ,      ?
       ,   ,     ?   :Embarrassment: 



> ..     ,   ,    ?


 ,   .    ,    ,

----------

> ,      ?
>        ,   ,     ?


        ,               ,                     ,     3     2   -    . ..        ( 3280   ).        9 . .  :Frown: 
    ,    -    . 
 ..      ,               .  :Smilie:  

[/QUOTE] ,   .    ,    ,   [/QUOTE]
              ? 
  ,    -       ? 

   ,      ,     /            ?         ,     ?

----------


## .

> 


  ,    ,        .        ,     .



> ,     ?

----------

> ,    ,        .        ,     .


 ,   . : ..        ,       ,         ?      ? 

      - ? 

        ,         9000   ,       .      ? 
          6%    .           , .. .
     (   )     6%  ? 




> 


   ,       .

----------


## .

> ,        ?


 .     ,    



> - ?


 



> ?


     ,       ,  .     6%

----------

> .     ,


     .  ,           ,                 ""? 

 [/QUOTE]    ,       ,  .     6%   [/QUOTE]
       ?      ,       .

----------


## .

> ,          ,                ""?


 



> ?      ,       .


   ,   .
     ,

----------


## Nadezda:

> :
>   Nadezda:  
>   :    ,     ?
>    - .     - .


   -   ?

----------


## zmejca

15%.  -  , ,  ,  ,  ,  ,   .     22.15, 22.3, 22.31, 22.32, 22.33, 74.8, 74.81, 74.84.         ?      ?  ,             .

----------


## .

*zmejca*,      . ,    ? ?    .

----------


## zmejca

!

----------


## ..

,         (   ..),  -      ,              ?

----------


## .

?  ,    ,  ,

----------


## ..

,    -      ?

----------


## .



----------


## xyliganka

,        ,      . -   ,        -      ??

----------


## Feminka

.

----------


## .

. 



> 


 Ÿ    ,

----------


## Koten

,   ,                    (   -      ).

----------


## .

*Koten*,        .       ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## V

, -    ?

----------


## .



----------


## Koten

> *Koten*,        .       ?


     :
 , ,  100   100  -     (    1-2  ).         ,            (      100 )

----------


## .

*Koten*,   ?

----------


## Koten



----------


## .

?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Koten

.      1      .    -  ?

----------


## .



----------


## Koten

,   -   ,          .
     .        -           . ,    .

----------


## .

> ,          .


 ,    .         ,      .



> .


    .        ,

----------


## Koten

,       .
         1 -

----------


## .

,     ,          .           ?

----------


## V

> ,   -   ,          .
>      .        -           . ,    .


     ,          .    -   1    ?

----------


## .

-?         ?  ,      ,

----------


## Koten

> ,          .    -   1    ?


, ,             ?

----------


## V

> , ,             ?


  , ,  ,  , , (,    ,    .  1     )

----------


## Koten

1     ,

----------


## V

> 1     ,


    ,    , (   ).
/,     ,  , , .
1  8.

----------


## Koten

> ,    , (   ).
> /,     ,  , , .
> 1  8.


,      (,    )

----------


## V

1  8  .

----------


## Koten

> 1  8  .


   ,       1     -,      (  ,     ). 
,   ,       ,     ,        .  .   -?

----------


## V

> ,       1     -,      (  ,     ). 
> ,   ,       ,     ,        .  .   -?


    ,    ,   ,     . 

  ,      ,     .    ,    .

----------


## Koten

.     2 "    "       ?     ?

----------


## V

> .     2 "    "       ?     ?


,  "0001  23.01.2010",    1 .
  (   )          ().

    ?       ?

----------


## alexstrel

5      ,         ?

----------


## V

> 5      ,         ?


 (-   )     , .

     ,           ( ,     ),     .

----------


## .

z-    ,

----------


## Koten

> ,  "0001  23.01.2010",    1 .
>   (   )          ().
> 
>     ?       ?


        .  :
     10  ,           (  100 )?             ?

----------


## V

> .  :
>      10  ,           (  100 )?             ?


      . 1 = 1   (        ).

----------


## Iggy63

> . 1 = 1   (        ).


      .

  -11 ().      2- -   ( -   )  "  "   - 24      -11.

:     "  "      ?    "  "    ?

----------


## V

> .
> 
>   -11 ().      2- -   ( -   )  "  "   - 24      -11.
> 
> :     "  "      ?    "  "    ?


  -   " ",    .       .

   15%   6%  -  ,         "".
     ,      .

-   ,   ""   .

----------


## .

,          http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=317800

----------


## Koten

> . 1 = 1   (        ).


,  .

----------


## Koten

V,       1.       -    ,      ,          :  -       (  ).   - ,          ?

----------


## alexstrel

> V,       1.       -    ,      ,          :  -       (  ).   - ,          ?


        ?
    ?

----------


## uulasha

.  ,    ,        .   .    115300 -      .
.

----------


## Andyko



----------


## uulasha

.       :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko



----------


## V

> 


    ,     ,  -    .

        ,      .  :Smilie:

----------


## alexstrel

,      .
   :       .   ,   .

----------


## Koten

> ?
>     ?


, .

----------


## Koten

V,     -     . ,      "" (         -   ).

----------


## alexstrel

.

----------


## Koten

> .


      . (   )? .

----------


## alexstrel

.

----------


## Koten

> .


.      .   .   -  .      .

----------

,    ,  ?

----------


## Avainta

,            .      .         , +  ,                  .                (  )     .
*         (  ,   -   Windows,    ?)              3         .*             ?       ? 
      .

----------


## alexstrel

Avainta,     .  .
       ,           ,        ,     .     ?

----------


## Avainta

()                 ,        .                    ?

----------


## alexstrel

,      .      ?     - ?     ,        ?

----------


## Avainta

,         17 /      , (       ) 


               .             .      ,     ( )      .              ?     )))

----------


## Svet&lana

.    .  :
   .     (   ,       ) 
        ,   .      ?      (    )        ?   -       (   )      ,         ?     -   ,  ,  = -    ...       .... , ...  :Help!:

----------


## .

*Svet&lana*,           . 



> 


 ,    ,     -     ,

----------


## Svet&lana

> *Svet&lana*, ** .


-   (         ),   ,     ,        ? (   )  - ?  ? 



> ,    ,     -     ,


   ,      1.12.08,       ,     ,      (     )

----------


## .

> ,


  -

----------


## Svet&lana

> -


..   = ?    ? ,     , ,       ,    .

----------


## .

> ..   = ?


 . ,        ,  .          .
    .     ,

----------


## Svet&lana

> . ,        ,  .          .
>     .     ,


       ""   .    ,  ,

----------


## Avainta

> ,         17 /      , (       ) 
> 
> 
>                .             .      ,     ( )      .              ?     )))


           ?

----------


## .

*Svet&lana*,       .
*Avainta*,  , .

----------


## Svet&lana

> *Svet&lana*,       .


 -       ?       (   )

----------


## alexstrel

*Avainta*,      .     -   ,            17 ..   25 000   (  ,         2).    ,    .        .       ,      ,  -    .        ,    .       .
         .

----------


## Avainta

))   ?            ,  ,   ,      .

                         .

----------


## .

*Avainta*,       ,

----------


## V

> V,     -     . ,      "" (         -   ).


      ,           .

----------


## V

> -   (         ),   ,     ,        ? (   )  - ?  ? 
> 
>    ,      1.12.08,       ,     ,      (     )


  -   ,         ,    -      .

  ,  ,       .

----------


## V

> ?   -       (   )      ,         ?     -   ,  ,  = -    ...       .... , ...


   , "   26.01.2010  01.02.2010"
     ,  .

----------


## V

> .             .      ,     ( )      .              ?     )))


  :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

     ,    .
  ,    ,  .

----------


## V

> ))   ?            ,  ,   ,      .
> 
>                          .


   ,     " "          .

       .

----------


## Avainta

. 
                    .           algrininta@gmail.com     ))))        ((( 
 . 
        .

----------


## V

> . 
>                     . 
>         .


   ,    300 .    4 .     .

           .        ().

----------


## stas

> .


*V*,   .     . __    .        :Smilie:

----------


## alexstrel

> ,    300 .    4 .     .
> 
>            .        ().


     ,    ...    .

----------


## Avainta

> ,    300 .    4 .     .
> 
>            .        ().


    70    .       ,       .

----------


## EugeneD

> 70    .       ,       .


   -        ?  , ! ,        ...

----------


## V

> *V*,   .     . __    .


      "-". -        .

    ,    ,    -3       ,  .      ,  0001, 0002,0003...

----------


## V

> ,    ...    .


 -  ,     .

----------


## EugeneD

> "-". -        .


     ... 1)        2)     ?

----------


## Avainta

> -        ?  , ! ,        ...


      .  ,                  ,      .     )))))))))

----------


## .

> -  ,     .


    .   ""   ,      -       :Wink:  



> -3


     ?      ,         :Wink:

----------


## Avainta

,           ,                 .        algrininta@gmail.com 5            .

----------


## Allforcats

Avainta ,     ,   .      ,   .

----------


## Feminka

?

----------


## Delf

100500     -  .          .

----------


## Avainta

> 100500     -  .          .


              ,              )))

----------


## Langeronf

,       .


   ().    ,         (   ).   ,        /   ,      ,    .  ,   ,    ,    - ,  .


      ,  -    ?      - ,    - -   .
 :Frown:  

...     -? -       (   )   -   ...

----------


## Andyko

> -?


    ...   -    -  ,      -   
...  ?

----------


## Langeronf

> ...   -    -  ,      -   
> ...  ?


  :Smilie:   ,   ,        /.     ,    ,        700   .  ,    .

----------


## shev1980

> ...   -    -  ,


    !!!

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Langeronf

,     ,       ,          :Wink:

----------


## Andyko

*Langeronf*,         ,              . 
    ,              .
    -     .
    -    ,    .

----------


## shev1980

> ,  -    ?      - ,    - -   .
>  
> 
> ...     -? -       (   )   -   ...


  ,    .  .     .  ,    ,     . :yes:

----------


## alexstrel

> *Langeronf*,         ,              . 
>     ,              .
>     -     .
>     -    ,    .


 !!!  :yes:

----------


## olga_buh

, !     ,   95.        ?

----------


## Andyko

95?

----------


## olga_buh

95 () -  .

----------


## olga_buh

> 


   ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## olga_buh

(95)      .   ?  ?   :Smilie:

----------


## Avainta

.     . -      .     . 
         :  72.5          .     .      . 
    22.05.2003 N 54- "  -        ()     "   2 
       ,    ,       ()        -              .
     ,    ,     ,       

        ,      :
          -         ,        ?

----------


## alexstrel

,  .   ,  ,  ,  ,     :Big Grin: 
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Avainta

> ,  .   ,  ,  ,  ,


                          ))

----------


## Andyko

54-   ,

----------


## 2007

*Avainta*,       .     .
  - .

----------


## V

> ,           ,                 .        algrininta@gmail.com 5            .


  ,   :

       .

----------


## .

*V*,

----------


## V

> *V*,


 ?

----------


## .

,    359

----------


## alexstrel

3.     ,   ,   5 - 6  :
)  ,    ;
*)   -  -  ;
, ,  -   ;*
*)         (         -    ,         );*
*)   ,   ( ),  ;*
)  ;
)     ;
)  ,      ()    ;
)      ;
) **, ,    *,        ,   ,  * ( );
)  ,            ( ).

    .
    -3   1  2008 .


4.           .
            ( ,   ,  ,      , ),             .

----------


## V

> *)   -  -  ;
> , ,  -   ;*
> *)         (         -    ,         );*
> *)   ,   ( ),  ;*
> ) **, ,    *,        ,   ,  * ( );
> )  ,            ( ).
> 
>     .
>     -3   1  2008 ..


     "",
    ,    ,
 -    "",
   "",    ,
    . :
"5.                    ,     "

       ,      (   ).

 ,   5 .

----------


## .

*V*,  ???    ,   ,   ,      .         ,   ** 
      .       ,       ?
      ,        :Frown:

----------


## alexstrel

> "",
>     ,    ,
>  -    "",


          ?
  ?



> "",    ,
>     .


  ?                 ?
    ,   .     ?




> :
> "5.                    ,     "
> 
>        ,      (   ).
> 
>  ,   5 .


   ,   ?
 ?        ?

    ,    .     ,  .     .
        .        .

----------


## 2007

> "",





> -    "",


     -3,           .



> **  .


**     .   :Stick Out Tongue: 
     -3    ().
-3  -3-      .        . (        ,    , ,    -      )

----------


## V

> -3,           .
> -3  -3-      .        . (        ,    , ,    -      )


  ,   ,  -3     ,        ,   .

"    ,   .     ?
"
    ,   ""     "",    .

----------


## alexstrel

,       .
     ,       .
  -3,   ,   "-3"     ,   ,       .      ,    .

----------


## Avainta

> 54-   ,


           ,       ,        .

----------


## .

,       .       .    .       ,    ,     .   ?     ? 
     2.1.,   ,    .

----------


## Avainta

.   6%  .             .      .
                  ,              ,                      .        .

----------


## .

,     .     .        ,    .

----------


## Legiones

, ,       . .

----------


## .

*Legiones*,   , .      3-

----------


## Palinna

(  - ) +   .

1.   ,           ? (   -    ?)

2.    .     ,        ?

----------


## Legiones

3-  ,         .     ,  !   !

----------


## .

*Legiones*,      3-,         ?

----------


## Legiones

,    . 
  .            ,           ,        ?

----------


## .

.      .    ,          ?
        .

----------


## Legiones

...      ...

----------


## Funny

,         ()?
   ?     ?

----------


## .

.    ,   .

----------


## Avainta

,                         . 
     .     ,        . 

         . 
         .

----------


## Funny

> .    ,   .


, !

----------


## V

> .   6%  .             .      .
>                   ,              ,                      .        .


        .
      .       ,         .

----------


## Svet&lana

> , "   26.01.2010  01.02.2010"
>      ,  .


   .        ,    . 
       ,    .

----------


## V

> .        ,    . 
>        ,    .


  ,  "    10    12-00  12-00,          ,   "
    .      .

----------


## Avainta

> ,                         . 
>      .     ,        . 
> 
>          . 
>          .


          ,

)))

----------


## alexstrel

> ,
> 
> )))


 ,   .
,       .    ,   .

----------


## Avainta

> ,   .
> ,       .    ,   .


 ,   .        ?   ,                  ?    ?

----------


## Koten

V,      -       1  .         (  ),        62.1 (     )    .

  ,            (         ) -         ???

----------

,  ,    _ ,          . 
   -  -    ?           -    ,         -  ?

----------


## alexstrel

> ,   .        ?   ,                  ?    ?


,       ,    .

----------


## alexstrel

> ,  ,    _ ,          . 
>    -  -    ?           -    ,         -  ?


   .

    06.05.2008 N 359 (.  14.02.2009) "       ()        - "
18.             ( )     ()    ** (   ) ** ( ),      ( ),    ,  ,    ( ), ,    .

          ,     .

      .

----------


## qwark

> V,      -       1  .         (  ),        62.1 (     )    .
> 
>   ,            (         ) -         ???


     1    ,       .

----------


## Legiones

"3.         (         -    ,         );"

, -,    ?         ?

----------


## alexstrel

,     .

----------


## Legiones

.. !

----------

?

----------


## alexstrel

> ?


.

----------

.     . - .         . ?...  ,               ?

----------


## .

**,     .

----------


## 2007

**,  ,     .     ,    ,   .    . 
 -  ,    .      ?

----------


## EugeneD

> .


     ,          ...         "  CANON  "...

----------

> 


      . ,         33 ,  -   1-1,5 .     500 .       .-   ,   ..   .. - ..,   ,   120    -  ...   ,     .          :Wow: 
  "   "...

----------


## alexstrel

> ,         33 ,  -   1-1,5 .     500 .


500-750 .  500 .        .

----------


## 2007

> 500-750 .  500 .        .


  :yes: **,     .      ,     .

----------

)  , ..
 .           )  :yes:  , )

----------


## EugeneD

> ,     .


      -  !       ...   -     ,       ?      ,   /   ,      750 ,      ...         -  ,  500     ? ,   15 ( 2-3   )...

----------

! , !
,    -   ,     .   ,     ,        ,   ,    , , ,  . , ,        .    ()      ,     ,     -       -     ?   -   ,   ?         .        ... ,  , ,  - ?     !..

----------


## EugeneD

,  .

----------


## V

> V,      -       1  .         (  ),        62.1 (     )    .
> 
>   ,            (         ) -         ???


     ,         ,     . 
       0    .

  "", "", ""   ?     ,  ,   ,   ,    .

----------


## V

> . ,         33 ,  -   1-1,5 .     500 .       .-   ,   ..   .. - ..,   ,   120    -  ...   ,     .         
>   "   "...


   500    .    .

     ,        (),      . - ,        ,     100    (  ).

----------


## alexstrel

> ,        (),      . - ,        ,     100    (  ).


1.   ,   ,    .
2.  ,        .
3.        -  5 000 .

----------


## V

> 1.   ,   ,    .
> 2.  ,        .
> 3.        -  5 000 .


1.  ,   .

2.   ,  5   , .

3.          .

  ,  .

----------


## alexstrel

*V*,       .
     :  ,   ,    ,     ,   .            ,    .

----------


## V

> *V*,       .
>      :  ,   ,    ,     ,   .            ,    .


    ?

      .

----------


## .

> ?


       .          :Wink:

----------


## V

> .


  .       ,        . .         .

----------


## FCh

.
       ,    ,          (  )    .     . -           ?

----------


## .

> 


  ,        :Wink:      ,      ,         :Frown: 
*FCh*,

----------


## Vasilisa-lisa

,       ( )?      , ..           ,   2   .    ,        .
     .    -  .  ,      " 130" :Wink:

----------


## FCh

?

----------


## alexstrel

> ?
> 
>       .


*V*,     -  ,          .

     .                .     .
   :          - 5 000 .        ,          .

----------


## Vasilisa-lisa

> ?


, ..        ,   . .
   ...

----------


## .

*Vasilisa-lisa*,       .    ,  .  , -       ,     .
      ...  :Wink:

----------


## FCh

*FCh*, [/QUOTE]
.,    ?       ,  ...
..        ,   ,    :  ()   +,    ?!!!

----------


## .

*FCh*,   -     ?

----------


## FCh

.     . :Smilie:

----------


## V

> ?!!!


   ()    .

----------


## V

> .                .     .
>    :          - 5 000 .        ,          .


     ,       ,         .  ,    -   .   ""    .

 ,    ,     ,   .            150  .  ~5      5       .

----------


## FCh

,      ! .

----------


## .

*FCh*,

----------


## FCh

> *FCh*,


     - ?

----------


## V

> - ?


  :Smilie:    ,     (     )   .

----------


## FCh

V.       ?   ,   ,   ?

----------

.        ,         -  ,   (750) 500 .                  .-                   .    , 100   .  !  -  ,     "  ".      -15.   .  .50   140 .       -   "   " --  .  ..,  ?    --     ...  ..     .  50      .
,                      .!  :yes:

----------


## alexstrel

-     -15    .
      .

----------


## 2007

> .


     .  - .      ,     .     -      .**,     -15   359?



> -  .  ..,  ?


 ,  .      .

----------

> -     -15    .


       ? ,   , .   ,  ,  . " , ",    "   ",     :yes: 
   ..      ? ,   3 ,     ...
 , ,  -  .   : "  , ,    ,     ..." ,                  .

----------

,      ..

PS:    ...   "      .."     .   " "   ?
      ...     "        "     ..     ,,  ..       ,             .   ?:
-   ?-
   ?       ,    - : ,... ?  :Wow:

----------


## giddy

:         ,         .         * -01*. 
 (   ) 6500 ., .. ~       .      ,    ,      , ,     . 

 , ,             ,    (  )?     : 
*115100 	   * 




> 4.           .

----------


## .

*giddy*,            ?

----------


## giddy

,     5  ,   .   -  ,     .   ,    ,  ,     ! 




> *giddy*,            ?

----------


## alexstrel

> ,     5  ,   .   -  ,     .   ,    ,  ,     !


  :Big Grin: 

    ""          ,        ,            .

----------


## giddy

*alexstrel* -  ,     :    ,   ,    :Wink:  -      ,      .   .              ,     ,  ,     ..   .       :yes: 

   :    ,        ,     -   ,      ?    ,      ,  ,   ...     - ,  ,    (  )      ,   ,    ,    ? 
 , ,       .      ...




> ""          ,        ,            .

----------


## 2007

> ,     5


5 -  .
     .

----------


## .

,     .     10     :Wink:       ,

----------


## Vasilisa-lisa

, 4500.  " 130".         (    1000 .)  ,   .    ( ,  , , , , ),    .      ,       ,    .
  ,       :Smilie: 
              ,      ,    ,   .

----------


## 2007

> 


   .   . -    .

----------


## .

*Vasilisa-lisa*,     ,     :Smilie:

----------


## giddy

,  -      :Smilie:       ,      .

----------


## giddy

*Vasilisa-lisa*
.     ,      . ..  ,        . 

     ,    /,     ,   -,     " ".   ""          ?




> , 4500.  " 130".         (    1000 .)  ,   .    ( ,  , , , , ),    .      ,       ,    .
>   ,      
>               ,      ,    ,   .

----------


## zhuravleva-nv

,     .  :  , :       ,  - ,    -.   ?        .    ?      ,   ?

----------


## milira

?

  ,  6%,    .    20   . 

    ()   .   ?

----------


## .

,  .

----------


## giddy

*milira*
     (.  ) - ,    .



> ()   .   ?

----------


## .

*giddy*,

----------


## giddy

*.*
.     23  2005 . N 123
"     " 



> *giddy*,

----------


## .

*giddy*,    ,   .      359      :Wink:

----------


## milira

giddy  .

!   ,     .    "" .

----------


## .

*milira*,    ,

----------


## giddy

*.*
     ,          ( 0504045).   359    :Wink: ,      __  (   :Big Grin: ) .



> *giddy*,    ,   .      359

----------


## Vasilisa-lisa

> *Vasilisa-lisa*,     ,


   ,      .      .       964.

----------


## Vasilisa-lisa

> ""          ?


    ,   ,    .

----------


## giddy

*milira*
    (     ,   :Smilie: ),  ,    :
*__      |     |  -  |  |_  __| _  |     | * 
      01.04.10 |    __     |_ 1000 _     |__   XX    __| 000001 | 001000        |_ 1000__         | 
30.04.10 |   __       |__   20 __             |__   XX    __| 000001 | 000020        |___980__|
....
 


> giddy  .
> 
> !   ,     .    "" .

----------


## .

*Vasilisa-lisa*,      ?            .        ,

----------


## Vasilisa-lisa

*.*      ,          .  
    ,       .         ?

----------


## .

.       ,      ,   ,           ,

----------


## Vasilisa-lisa

.,   , ..    ,    ,      () ,       .     :
*2.	* 
2.1.	 
           ,        ,       .
     ,     ,     :
	    
	       
	   
	   
	    
	  


----------


## Vasilisa-lisa

> .       ,      ,   ,           ,


       ,   ,   ,         ,       .

----------


## Vasilisa-lisa

:
   "- 130" ()           , **    ,       .

  130      . ,   ,            .

     ,   , **,  ,  .    10-  :   , ,  ,  RS-232    -      PC.      "OFF-LINE"  ON-LINE.   130       130ʻ,       ,      ,      .

----------


## zhuravleva-nv

, , -,  996.

----------


## elena63rus

,   :   ,   (       ),     . ,               2.            ?          ?

----------


## .

*zhuravleva-nv*,    ,  ,   ?   ,   .

----------


## zhuravleva-nv

> *zhuravleva-nv*,    ,  ,   ?   ,   .


 ,         . ..     (  )?

----------


## Andyko

> 


 


> 


.

----------


## zhuravleva-nv

> .


   ,     ,    -? 

   ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## FCh

-   ,     -     ?

----------


## .

.       - .
   359

----------


## FCh

,     -   ,        ?

----------


## .

.        .    ,     ?

----------


## FCh

,  -,      . ..          (),        ,   , ,  ..?

----------


## .

,         .         ,     ?

----------


## FCh

,

----------


## elena63rus

> ,   :   ,   (       ),     . ,               2.            ?          ?


,      ..   !!!

----------


## Andyko

*elena63rus*,

----------


## elena63rus

Andyko,    .       ,      ,   .     .     ?

----------

-          ?

----------

,        ,        ?

----------


## Andyko

,     
    ,

----------

-   (, )     2  .       ,       ,    ,   ,  ,             .    ?
   .

----------


## alexstrel

> -   (, )     2  .       ,       ,    ,   ,  ,             .    ?
>    .


    ,        .

----------

:Cry:  ...      ,  ???             ... :No:

----------


## giddy

**
      -?
* 1:*       ;
* 2:*    -     .




> ...      ,  ???             ...

----------


## giddy

> *       ()        -* 
> ...
> *3*.     ,   ,   5  6  :
> *)*  ,    ;
> *)*   -  -  ;
> , ,  -   ;
> *)*         (         -    ,         );
> ....


   ,   *)* **       , ..         ?

----------


## Ivan rus

.       (  )         ?

----------


## .

:Embarrassment:

----------


## Ivan rus

.     ?     .  .

----------


## .

( ),     :Wink: 
:        .   .

----------


## .

*giddy*,

----------

> -?
>  1:       ;
>  2:    -     .


 1   :         (   -  2 ,       )     ..

   -  ?

----------


## Andyko

> -  ?


   -

----------


## Ivan rus



----------

2 ?    -  ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## rabota

.       .    .        ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Ivan rus

,         .      ,   ..      (  , ...)     .              .  54

----------


## .

*Ivan rus*,        54-   359.     -,    ,    . ,   .
?

----------


## Ivan rus

-   -    ,    -11(01)(02)     ,           2    .             -   .          .   ,     -  .

----------


## .

*Ivan rus*,      - -11?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ivan rus

..             .                ?               -       ..

----------


## .

*Ivan rus*,     ,     -11?  .      :Wink: 
     .   ?   .      - .
      ,    .                   ?
     .            ,           :Frown:

----------


## Ivan rus

..          .           .  :      ,   ,    ,  ,      .      .  .      .     ?

----------


## .

*Ivan rus*,      ,    ?
,      - ,

----------


## Ivan rus

.             .           ""

----------


## .

.

----------


## Ivan rus

. ..      ( )  .

----------


## .

,     .

----------

?         .        .

----------


## .

.

----------

/?
 ,  ???

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## Ivan rus

.        ..         .                        (             ).                .    .     .  .

----------

6%.   -.  , ,      ,      ?    ,   .     .  ,       " "(       -).   ,     ! 
   -      ?
    - ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

> 6%.   -.  , ,      ,      ?    ,   .     .  ,       " "(       -).   ,     ! 
>    -      ?
>     - ?


      .   ,      (   ,      ),      ,  .  .  -   .     ?
 2- :   ,   ?       -   ?

----------


## Feminka

- ,  .       .

----------


## alexstrel

,        3 000 - 4 000     ,      15 000  .
     ,     .          .

----------


## giddy

> ,   ?       -   ?


       . -  ,   .     ,        .

----------


## Ira-woomen

,   !



> - ,  .       .


    ,        (  N   ).
    ,    ?   ?  :Frown:  :Help!: 
      -     ,     :No:

----------


## Feminka

> ,


  ? 



> ,    ?   ?


   ?

----------


## Ira-woomen

> ?


 ,     .        ?




> ?


      -    .  -    (, ),  ,

----------


## Feminka

> ,     .        ?


     ?         ?   :Embarrassment: 



> 


 ........

----------


## Ira-woomen

...
    ! : "   - ?"    ,   ?

----------


## alexstrel

3 000 - 4 000.       :Big Grin:

----------


## Feminka

*Ira-woomen*,     



> - , ** .

----------


## Feminka

*alexstrel*,         :Big Grin:

----------


## Ira-woomen

> 3 000 - 4 000.


  ,     .            -   (      :Redface: ).  ,     .   "    "http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...E3%E0%E7%E8%ED .

----------


## Palinna

( + , ).
    ,      " ":  - " "   - " ". ..?

----------


## Hellenna

, .,  .        ? :Redface:

----------


## Feminka

> ,   ,         .      ,        ()  (),     ().       ().


.

----------


## Hellenna

,     ,       ?!          ?
     -       ?
*( ,  )- !*

----------


## .

*Hellenna*,       .      ,     .   100 ,     . .

----------


## Hellenna

,        ,      ?
  :
 ()         ,       ?

----------


## .

.          .           :Frown:

----------


## Hellenna

, .,  ????
       .....  :Frown:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

> ?


*Hellenna*,


> **

----------


## giddy

> .


*.*,  **     ,  . 2.1  3  2   54-.  *Hellenna*,   , " " (),        .. 2  3  ,    . 2.1  .

----------


## .

*giddy*,    .     .2  .

----------


## giddy

*.*,     ,    -   - .




> *giddy*,    .     .2  .

----------


## alexstrel

,       ,     .
      :
-     -  ,
-     -    ,    ..
    ,     .
    ,     .

----------


## giddy

*alexstrel*
    : 



> **


    .   ,  .2.1     ,   ,  **    . -,    :Stick Out Tongue: 




> ,       ,     .
>       :
> -     -  ,
> -     -    ,    ..
>     ,     .
>     ,     .

----------


## Andyko

*giddy*,      .     359.

----------


## latte

,     .    -     ( ).   .                ?     ,     ....          :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko



----------


## latte

*Andyko*,    :Smilie:

----------


## Palinna

:
        . 
       ?
  ,         ( ). 
,    ,     ( ). 
       ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

> ?

----------


## Palinna

> 


  ,  -      (  )?

----------


## V

> ,  -      (  )?


  .  4    .

         ?

           .

----------


## alexstrel

> .


       ,     .
     ,       .

----------


## SevenTag

,       ,      .
     ,       (    ,            ):      ?   -  ,  ,   .     .
  ,  -   .     .    ,       ,     (40-50    ).
      :   ,        ,        .         ( 19  22   )        .
       (100 ),      ,      (,    20       )?           ?

----------


## 2007

> (100 ),


  . , ,          .    300  (  )- .  :Wink: 



> ,        ,        .


         .

----------


## SevenTag

> .


    ,  .        ,   -  , ,           -  .
,   .    ? , ,   -              .      "",         ""     .  ,      .

----------


## 2007

> .      "",         ""


  . ,     .  :Smilie:

----------

,  :
1. ,
2. 
3. ,  ...
    ?
 ....
,   804900...

----------


## .

.   ,

----------

> .   ,


,     ..  :
 - 
  -.
   ...
!   19400

----------


## Palinna

11, 17.
            , ..  1000 11, 2000  17. 
 100   11,     - 2900 . ?

----------


## SevenTag

,       . ,   ,    :
  ,    . ,     .            "  ( )",      ,       ,   .   ?   -       ?

----------


## stas

-  .

----------


## SevenTag

*stas*, ..      -3,       "  ( )"  ?

----------

,  ,          ?         ?     ,           ?

----------


## Funny

:

")  ,      ()    ;"

   " "  (  -, , )?

   - ?

----------


## architect_buro

,     ,   ?
  ,   ,  ?

 ,  , ,       .     " ",   ?

----------

,   ... 


> ,  , ,       .     " ",   ?

----------


## alexstrel

> ,     ,   ?
>   ,   ,  ?
> 
>  ,  , ,       .     " ",   ?


   ?

----------


## LAlekseyA

,    ?   - ?

----------


## Palinna

> ,   ...


..    ?
 ,     . .

----------



----------

> ,    ?   - ?

----------


## architect_buro

*alexstrel*,  .

----------


## slogon

,   (  )   15% -.
  (    )    ,     ,           ,  -   (  )   ?

----------


## Gasj

.
, ,    :
            (     ).      ,       .
    ,   ??
 .

  :            ?

----------


## 2007

> ,     ,


  :yes:  .

----------


## slogon

> .


 ,             . .

----------


## Oksj

- , .   ,    ,  ?   ,    ,        ,   ?   ?

----------


## 2007

> 


*Oksj*,      .
** .
      . ,      .

----------


## EugeneD

-  .  - ,     54-3

----------

> .


.      .

, ,  :      ????     .....

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Palinna

.
 .      (  )
        ?
 -   ?     .

----------


## .

.

----------


## cats

.         ,     .    .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Ivan rus

-  ?   .
        .       .               .        (     ).   .

----------


## .

,

----------


## Ivan rus

. .     .          .    ?           ?

----------


## alexstrel

> . .     .          .    ?           ?


         .

----------


## Ivan rus

:Smilie:

----------


## 2007

> .    ?           ?


- 
- 
-   
-  +()

----------


## Ivan rus

.       ""  .          .

----------


## jon123

?

----------


## efreytor

...

----------


## jon123

?

----------


## .

.       -      :Wink:

----------


## alexstrel

> .       -

----------


## jon123

-   ?

----------


## Ivan rus

.       .           .

----------


## stas

> ?


     .    ,   .   ?

----------


## jon123

> .       .           .


  200      
    ?   ?

----------


## efreytor

... ..       ... "        00000   99999  ....     ..

----------


## Ivan rus

200000 .      .            .

----------


## efreytor

> .


    ?       ...     ..

----------


## .

*Ivan rus*,        .      :Wink:

----------


## jon123

!     ,    ?
         .

----------


## efreytor

> ... ..       ... "        00000   99999  ....     ..


 ..

----------


## Ivan rus

> *Ivan rus*,        .


 . .

----------

6%. 
 , ..       135- "     ".    ()       ..
-       ?        ?

----------


## efreytor

**,           ..

----------


## OksanaL_83

?
      (.    ),       *.   ?* ,   *  ?* 016108    ,  ,    .     ,    . .

----------


## .

*OksanaL_83*,        http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...9#post52793479

----------


## OksanaL_83

> *OksanaL_83*,        http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...9#post52793479


,  .  :yes: 
  ,        .

----------


## OksanaL_83

> **,           ..


     016108,     .

----------


## .

,    .         :Frown:

----------


## OksanaL_83

,     ,      .

----------


## OksanaL_83

> ,    .


   .     ,   .     .  ,    ,    ,     . 
,    . :Wink:

----------


## 2007

> ,     ,      .


.

----------


## OksanaL_83

> .


 . :Big Grin:

----------


## pechatnikBCO

... ...        .        .
 2008    259  13.05   .        .    359-    .      ,   1 ,     .
 ,      15-20      .     ,   ,     ( )       171-      259.       .    "....    ...."     .... ...   .....
    .  ,      .  "... ,     ..."        .

----------


## Forward123

, ...         (   ),     ?

----------


## efreytor

*Forward123*,       - ... ..

----------


## pechatnikBCO



----------


## pechatnikBCO

....

----------


## 8989

...
 6%.  .    ,         .
  -  ,  :
     ,  ,    .     ,   ,   .  ,        .   6% .

  ?

   ,     ,     ,     ?

----------


## efreytor

> ,  ,    .


      ?  :Big Grin: 


> ?


     ?

----------


## 8989

-    
.

----------


## 8989



----------


## efreytor

...



> 019728. -      ..


.        ..        .
           .

----------


## 8989

?

   :  ,    +6%?

----------


## efreytor

..         .

----------


## 8989

:     100000000 .     -   .  ,   ?

----------


## efreytor

* 8989*,      ...
        ...       ,        ...              .

              ..         .

----------


## 8989

.    .   -  . 

    :  ,   (),     .. 

,  :

     ,      ,      ?

----------


## .

* 8989*,            .

----------


## 8989

! ....

----------


## _

...  ,     .               .    ,            ? 
,   !!!!  !!!!  ))

----------


## 2007

> ,            ?


.  .

----------


## _

> .  .


    ?((((

----------


## efreytor

*_*,     - 
  -   

    .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr70_36.htm
      122404

----------


## alexstrel

> http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr70_36.htm
>       122404


         ?     ?

----------


## _

> http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr70_36.htm
>       122404


 )))!!!
...       ,      ?     ?

----------


## pechatnikBCO

> )))!!!
> ...       ,      ?     ?


           ,      
 122305
  ...         .   ,   359-     .....  .


     ""....   ?

----------


## alexstrel

.    .

----------


## efreytor

> ""....   ?


  ?       "".


> ...       ,      ?     ?


  ..  .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

. 
    05 .        (  ).     ,   
  ջ       ,     .
    ,  3         :  ,   .       .
,          10,   ջ      .
    .  ,  !  .  .    .  ,     ! :  .    ,  .
                . !
  10,       ջ.
,      ջ, ,    10:-. ,  ..  3        :      :.
   ջ
-  .      ,    10  ջ,       .
!!!!???,      ,  
. .  .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

...,        ...

----------


## nadyaliss

,      .       ,     (      ),    .
1.      ?  ,       ,    -  :    : 019300?
    :
2.    ,    ,   ,        -  ...  ? ()

----------


## nadyaliss

:

----------


## .

,

----------


## nadyaliss

!    !!!!           ,   ,    - .    ,       ----   :Redface:

----------


## alexstrel

*pechatnikBCO*,    ,       ,      .

----------


## banka

. .!     .      .      .      .          ?  Z-,  ?                .       .           .         .  :Frown:

----------


## efreytor

*banka*,      ,  ,    .

----------


## banka

!   .        ,    ""      -       .       (  ),          -...

----------


## efreytor

, .       ...         :Big Grin:

----------


## banka

, - ,   ... :Wow:

----------


## pechatnikBCO

. 
 ...     "...,  ,   ....   ..."   162?
  ,  .... -...
  , ...

----------


## alexstrel

. ,      ?
   .       .

----------


## efreytor

> -...


  ?

----------


## pechatnikBCO

.  "" ,  "... ...   ... ....        ,   ........"
    ,    ,     , ,       "...   ....",  - ....  .

----------


## alexstrel

,       .
    ,           .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

,   ,   ,  .

----------


## .

*pechatnikBCO*,  "" .      .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

....
    ....
    ,   ...

----------


## .

*pechatnikBCO*,        .     . ,   ,

----------


## alexstrel

> ....
>     ....
>     ,   ...


    .          .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

....      ...

----------


## 2007

> ....
>     ,   ...


        .
,       (   ).     ,       ,   ,  .

----------


## alexstrel

-         ?

----------


## .

.    ,              :Wink:

----------


## banka

, .    :
  ,   ,            .          08.04.10  05-1018.

          .     2.1  2    22.05.03  54-*.    ,   ()     ,   :
   ;
      2  3  2   54-;
    ()  ,        (, ).       2.1  2   54-.

  ()       ,         2  2   54-.    ,            (  ,      )    (   ,   ).

 *   -        ()     .
   :   - ,   - .      ?      13(01) .

----------


## .

*banka*,       .     ,  . 



> 13(01)


      .

----------


## EugeneD

-   ""     ...       -    ! , ,      .

----------


## 63

,   2007 .
    2009 .       ,   -   .        .    :               ?

----------


## 8989

,   .  ,   359-...
   ?    :    89   1  100       ....          -    ?

----------


## nifiga

,          ?

----------


## nifiga

8989,   !!! (     ). 
      ,       ,      .   :Smilie:

----------


## nifiga

?        ?

:          15%?

----------


## 8989

> ,          ?


  . :
  ! Ÿ    ,  .))
      . 5  .  ))

----------


## Andyko

>

----------


## nifiga

,   ,      ?     ,   -  ,      .  ,       ?     ,      ,     -  !
, ,     ?

----------


## Ego

> -  ,


 



> 


 ,

----------


## nifiga

..    ,       ?

----------


## nifiga

,      ,     ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## 8989

-?
   .   ...   ...     -  ...?

----------


## 8989

..   ..  ... 
    -:   ?
  .
,  ,     . :Smilie: 
     . :yes:

----------


## .

*8989*,  -?   ?   ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## alexstrel

*8989*,   ?       .    .

----------


## 8989

.       ,    .
   ,    .  .    -    -  .  -   .   .        -   .

    ?      ?


 alexstrel:
   ,   .   ,    (   )  -  .

----------


## alexstrel

,    .
    : "   ...    ".    ,      ,    .

  ,           .
  -  ,       :
":       "
 ,         .    ,   ,         .   ,       ,    , ..       .            .    "",   .

----------


## 8989

:Smilie: 




> ,           .
>   -  ....


        :
* -:    ?*

     ... :Frown: 

*        ?*

----------


## alexstrel

(  :Big Grin: )        .

----------


## .

.

----------


## nifiga

alexstrel,   .

----------


## chapaev

, ,  -  (   ),         :Embarrassment:

----------


## ..

> ,              .       2.1  2    22  2003 .  54-    .
>    ,        .          ,     .         ,       . , *        ,      ( ,   .).*


 -    ? -      Excele&

----------


## Andyko

> -

----------


## SOlg

,    -   ,  74.84 (      ,  ).  6%.   / (  ,   ).     .      /? 
  -      (      ,  ).    -   ? 
       ?

----------


## .

?

----------


## nifiga

?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## SOlg

*.*,

----------


## Andyko

> /?






> -   ?


 


> ?


    ,     ,

----------


## 1

!

      .

       (6%),     .

:

1.       .              ,           ?             ?

2.   ,      ,    ( ,       ).     ,                  ,    ?   ,    -      ,     ,  ,      .    ?

3.   ,             :     (),             ,       ( ,       ,   )?

----------


## Andyko

*1*,    .

----------

,   ,   1- , ,          ,  . ,    !

----------


## .

> .              ,


       .      .



> ,


 .  -     .



> ()


  .     , ,    .

----------


## 1

> .  -     .


 -  -   .    -  .              ,   ? :   1000  .           400 .          600 . (1000 - 400)?       ?




> .     , ,    .


    .         ,         ? ,   ,        -   ?

!

----------


## .

,     .    ,               .



> ,         ?


 
  -   ,   .       .  , ,

----------


## 1

> ,


      ? ,   -      .       .   :Frown:

----------


## .

.     "".      ,

----------


## 1

> .     "".      ,


                    ?

 ,    -  (      ..)?

----------


## .

.

----------


## 1

!
    !

----------

L .         ,      ,   .       ,          6%.    .

----------


## Andyko

,    -

----------


## 1

> :
>  .     , ,    .       
>     .         ,         ? ,   ,        -   ?


 , ,         "",         ?     ?      ,       -         ,       ?

----------


## Andyko

,    ;
,

----------


## 1

> ,    ;


 - ...  :yes: 
      ,     ?      ?

----------


## EugeneD

!        ...   -     .

----------


## Catherine-wheel

:
) , ,    ,        ,   ,   ( );
  ""    , ,    ?

----------


## .



----------


## Catherine-wheel

!
 :
      ?    .       )  ,            ( )?

----------


## efreytor

" "

----------


## alexstrel

> !
>  :
>       ?    .       )  ,            ( )?


 .   ,  .

----------


## Harika

. 
    (   ).      ,  .   .       ,   .           ,     ?

----------


## Andyko

.

----------


## Harika

Andyko,     ,      ?

----------


## Andyko

54-

----------


## Harika

!!!

----------


## .

*Harika*,    ?  -  ,  ,    ?

----------


## Harika

.,    ,      .    ,       .

----------


## .

-  ? ?  ? ?
 -   
       ?

----------


## Harika

, . .    ,

----------


## Andyko

:Wink:

----------


## .

,     ,    .
     ,    ?
  54- ?

----------


## Harika

., ,   :Frown:

----------


## .

.   ,     .    ,      ,       .
         ,

----------


## Harika

?

----------


## .

.           .       .     .      .
     54-,

----------


## Harika

.,     :Smilie:

----------


## Harika

.
      -54      .
  ,     .
    ,       ,                      ...   -54    .
  ,      ,    .

----------


## .

*Harika*,    ,     54-  .         !      ?       :Big Grin: 
  , .    ,

----------


## Harika

*.*,    ,     :Wink:

----------

,      3 2    54 ...
"...       : 
"....   , ,   ,     ,    ,        , , , , , , ,                (   ,      ),          "
       :"   ,  2 . ,           ". .
,     
1.   ( . ) 1800 * 2..
2.  3  2 54 .          " " ???

----------

( 121101).     ,    -   .          .   -    ,   , ,    ,      (. 1 . 492  ).   -            (. 1 . 779  ).          - (. . 492  493  ),              (. 779  ).   ,          ,    ,    -    .
 ,  ,          .
  ,             ,   ,   ,    ,       ,  . 2.1 . 2   .           ,        ,          .

----------


## .

> 1.   ( . ) 1800 * 2..


 ,        , ?        ?



> ,    -   .


  .    (  - ),     ,  ,  .
 ,  -     .  .2.1       54-,     .

----------

? ?

----------

.?
1.      .. 9000.
2.     .

----------


## .

.   ,    54-

----------

. .

----------


## Forward123

, :

1.           (  ?) 

!

----------


## .



----------


## GogaZh

().  .    , , .     .
    -54            . 
-,    ?         ,       ?

----------


## efreytor

,     ,  .      , .

----------


## GogaZh

> ,     ,  .      , .


   ,  ,    XXX,          (             ,      ),   ?

----------


## efreytor

*GogaZh*, ,          .

----------


## GogaZh

,  ,    ?    -?

----------


## .

*GogaZh*,            .        ,        :Wink: 
 ,

----------


## oksana.gromova83

> 


  ? -    ????

----------


## .

,   .    ,

----------


## oksana.gromova83

. 
.    .    -    ( )
1.     .
2.   , 
3.

----------


## .

.

----------


## oksana.gromova83

,    .

      26 -  60 
     - 3000 . -   ; 
      19 -  60 
     - 540 . -   ; 
      .       . 

 006/"  " -  
 006/"  " -      ; 

      006/"   " -       ; 
      006/"   "                

     ???      ???? -

----------


## .

.     , ,     ,          ,     .

----------


## oksana.gromova83

.     ???

 26 -  60 
  19 -  60 
 90.8   26 -- ????   ????
         ????

----------


## .

10 ,      26.           .          ,    .

----------


## oksana.gromova83

26      90.8.   
 006/"  " -  
 006/"  " -     ; 
     ,   ??        ??       ----   ????

----------


## .

.  ,   . 
        ,     
   -     ,

----------

,    . :        ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

!

----------


## kils

,   .
  .
   -      ,   . ..    ,    .   .

:    ,       ,     ,       ?
    ,    .  ,      . ?

----------


## .

*kils*,    ,      .     .           ,        ,           :Wink:

----------


## kils

*.*,   ,     .
 .     ,        .

----------


## oksana.gromova83

-    :Smilie:    ,      (-  ???   -    :Redface:

----------


## .



----------

.
          ,      
    -4,    ?
       ,        ?
     ?
                  ,   ,       .

----------


## EugeneD

,      -4.     , ,       ...

----------



----------

.          ?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## San4a

! , , ...
  -   6% (.) -        ().   .    , :
1.  ""      359.
2.      .
3.    .
  (    ):
   -     ?    -  ,     ...

----------


## Andyko

1,2,3 - ;

----------


## San4a

:Rotate: 

 :Embarrassment: :
      ,    ?

----------


## Feminka

*San4a*, .

----------


## JuliaNY

!
    ,  .     .    ,    . 
1.    0700001  2?     !
2.     ,       ,        ?
3.       ?
 .

----------


## Andyko

1.    ,   359  
2.       
3. ??

----------


## JuliaNY

2.      ?
3.       ?
.

----------


## Andyko

2.



> 16.      ,   ()     ,     .


3.    ;

----------


## JuliaNY

,         ,  ?        ?

----------


## Andyko

,      ,

----------

!  .   .       ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

?

----------


## Andyko

,    ,

----------

!

----------


## JuliaNY

, ,      ? .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## 븸

54-       ,        ?   ,  -    .

----------


## 븸

162-  ,    .

----------


## Andyko

54-

----------

,,        :
       ()???

       :       :
  ??   ,     ,  ,    .    , ???

----------


## .

.      ,      ?

----------

!   ,        ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

> .      ,      ?


     ,    :
       - .
    -

----------

:Wow: 

      ,..         .

      ,..    (  )

----------


## .

** ,   ,       ?   -  ,      ?   :Frown:

----------


## Andyko

, ,

----------

*..,*   :
   ,

----------

,      (      )  -2 !!!!    ,

----------


## Andyko

> 


   ,   ?!

----------

> ,   ?!


      :

     () ,     ?

----------


## Andyko

,  -

----------

()-

----------


## Andyko

,   ?

----------


## .

,    ?
   46 ,      10     ,       :Wink:

----------

:
   - -      ,      ( ) ,

----------

.-   :Wow:  , ..

----------


## .

** ,     -     .   ,        .         .    ,  .   .    ,          :Wink: 
       .

----------


## JuliaNY

, , 
1.       ,      ?
2.         ?
3.   ,                  ?
  .

----------


## .

1.      ?    . ,     359    
2.

----------


## JuliaNY

!
      .
   ,   .     (  ,  ),      .
      ?      ?   -  ?
 .

----------


## .

> .


  ?      ,                 ,    . !



> ?   -  ?


      ?

----------


## JuliaNY

-.
       ,      ?
,   .

----------


## .

.       .   
   ,     .               .

----------


## 77

> .       .   
>    ,     .               .


       - ..   ?
,

0001 - 1000

0001
0002
 ..  ?
       ,  ,   ,  0001 -    ,    , .. ? (          ?)

----------


## Andyko



----------


## 77

> 


        ,      ?

----------


## JuliaNY

!
, .
  (- ).    -6%. 
1.       ?
2.    ,      ?
3.   ()     ?
 .

----------


## Andyko

1.      
2. 
3.     

         ,      


> -

----------


## GH

1.  . -? 
2.        ?
3.  ,     .    2   ,  ,..         ... .      ?    120-300-  ,       .  ?
4.    ? ,.   ,       (   )   ? .

----------


## .

1.      ,  
2. 
3.    
4.    ?

----------

!
 ,    - 6%-  -   
( ,   ,     )

    -   :
1. 
2.  (  ,    -    ?    - ,      -      ?      ?)
3.  
4.     .
5.     -   ?    ?       ?

----------


## Andyko

**, ,   ,         ,    ,    ?

----------

,        - .
     .                  .
  -  ,         ,    ,     ,    / ...
   -    -  - ...

----------

**,           :Smilie: 
          .  :yes: 

**   -  , 
,     ()  :Love:

----------


## MacDag

..       .       ,   - .     ,       .   -      .   ?

----------


## .

,      ,       .      ,    359     .
,      ?   ?

----------


## marusevna

,   .    / /,    .           1,   54-?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

,   ,     ( ,      .),        ?
   ,    ,      .      ?

----------


## Andyko

> ,


,    ,  ,

----------


## oksana.gromova83

.  ,   ,       ,   ?      ?        ??    ?

----------


## efreytor

?         .

----------


## oksana.gromova83

,       .                 ,   ?      ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?






> ,   ?


    "  11.11.2011    ."      ?

----------


## oksana.gromova83

> "  11.11.2011    ."      ?


???          .???      . . ????

----------


## efreytor

> .???


  ...       :Big Grin:

----------


## oksana.gromova83

???     .  ????   , , ????

----------


## 2007

> 


.



> 11.11.2011    .


      ......  .........



> ?


,        62.

----------


## oksana.gromova83

> .
> ,        62.


   ,       ????

----------


## 2007

. ,

----------


## oksana.gromova83

, ,     ,       ,      ????

----------


## .

?

----------


## oksana.gromova83

.      ,           ??     ???

----------


## oksana.gromova83

????       +,      ????

----------

, ,      ,          ...
  ,

----------


## .



----------

*.*,   ! )

----------

> 


 ,      "121100	1	  "
  ,            ?       ,     ,       ?

      -    (),            (   ),        .          -   -    ,      .       ,   ,        :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,            ?


  .    -

----------


## Irinna

,      ,    ,       ?

----------


## .

.      ,    -  ,

----------


## zorro_z

?
    "  ",       :



> 807220	3	    ,

----------


## .



----------


## neva7898

6%,   80.4 (      ).     -     .   ,    ,   - 116000 (    )   .    . ,  .    ,    .    ,   -   , ..     .
,   -         ?

----------


## efreytor

,      ...
     54...

----------


## zorro_z

> ?
>     "  ",       :





> 


    .    ,   ,        



> 053220│ 4│,           
> (  ) /


 



> 807100│ 0│


  -   , .
 ,  -         .

----------


## efreytor

> ,   ,


.


> -   , .


  ...   ,      .

----------


## zorro_z

> .  ...   ,      .


   ,    .    .
  .      ( , ,  ). 
  ,   -   .    .

----------


## .

*zorro_z*,            ?      .  ,   ???

----------


## efreytor

> .    .


   ...     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## zorro_z

> *zorro_z*,            ?      .  ,   ???


 , , -,    , ,  ,  -   .
    ,     - !
     :  -        ? ,  !



> ?


 !    ,      - .    "-".

----------

> ...    , 
> ,  ,  -   . 
>     ,     - !


     , 
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 77

> , , -,    , ,  ,  -   .
>     ,     - !
>      :  -        ? ,  !
> 
>  !    ,      - .    "-".


    ,     -

----------


## zorro_z

> ,     -


  .      .       ( ,  ,   , ,   ,   ). ,    ,     -     .
  :       ?

,          ?

----------


## 77

> .      .       ( ,  ,   , ,   ,   ). ,    ,     -     .
>   :       ?
> 
> ,          ?


     ,       ,    -    . 

"  " -   - ,   ,

----------


## zorro_z

.  . 
   -  ?      -   .     (  ,        ).

----------


## 77

> .  . 
>    -  ?      -   .     (  ,        ).


,     (  ),      ,  ...(  ),
  ,  (   ),    , , , , ..
   ,       ,

----------


## zorro_z

?
   .

----------


## zorro_z

:    /    ?    -     2000 , ?
  -       -6% ?

----------


## alexstrel

.       .

----------


## 1

, ,              .
       -       ( ).
  -   ,          ,      .

  -       ?
           0?

----------


## .

,

----------


## efreytor

.       ,  .

----------


## 1

> ,





> .       ,  .


       -          0?
   -       :    .. 15.04.2009  32.
      (,     )?

----------


## efreytor

> -          0?


                 ...



> 


  .

----------


## zorro_z

-      ?

----------


## .

!

, !
   -  -  , 
  -   -  .

     -     
        ?

  - ?

.

----------


## efreytor

...          ...  5    .(  )

----------


## .

*efreytor*, .

----------


## postnikovp

.        ( ), .  . .       ?  .   -? :Hmm:

----------


## Andyko



----------


## i_sergeevna

!    25/08/10 ,      . ,   !         ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## i_sergeevna

!

----------


## i_sergeevna

-   ,      ,      ?

----------


## 2007

.   .  .

----------


## i_sergeevna

,    ,     ,    ,       ?        ,  -         ...

----------


## .

.   
      .

----------


## i_sergeevna

, !  :Smilie:  !

----------


## postnikovp

> 


   . ?  .    ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## premyer

121101	7       ( )
 -    .

----------


## .

-   .    ,     -  , ,   .

----------


## premyer

> -   .    ,     -  , ,   .


121200	5   
 ?
 :Frown:   ,    - "" ,     ,   ?

----------


## .

.         . ,     .
 -    .  .

----------


## ira-bagira

, ,  ,       ""   (         :Smilie: )
:   (      , ..        )      " -- ",    .     -   ...  ,       ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## ira-bagira

...    ...      -  ,        (   ),     () - .        .        .    ,  -    ,      ???

----------


## .

4   ,   .   - 2 .

----------


## ira-bagira

> ,


       ?   ...  :Love: ...

----------


## ira-bagira

> 4   ,   .   - 2 .


      ?

----------


## 2007

> ?


   .



> ?


.
   , .  :Wink:

----------


## ira-bagira

!   ,     :Lupa:

----------


## Linguist

> -      ?


1)         ?    __     .             .   ,       .
2)     ,    " "?
3)    ,  ,      , , ,    . 
4)        ()     () .
5)   " "?       ", ...",      359?
6) ,           .
7)       "    ".
8)    ""   ... ,      ".." ?
9)   -   -          "".        "".

 ,   ,   .     ,  .       ,     .

----------


## Luba_Slat

!  , ,           , ?      ?

----------


## zorro_z

Linguist,
     .  .

----------

,   :  ,  6%,   .     ()   (    ).      .   -    (+).      ?  ?     ?   ? 
,     .-   .  ,      (!!)       .  ,  ..         .   ??

----------


## .

.            :Frown: 
    .  -    .

----------


## DeLi74

..  ..    ,        ?       ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## DeLi74

:yes:  ..
  :
 ,  , ,    ,    - ... ,  ..   ,     ? ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## DeLi74

:yes:   ..
 ,     :Smilie:

----------


## totko

,   -        ?

----------


## 2007

-

----------


## totko

!  ,   ,     6%  ,        ?

----------


## totko

?

----------


## 2007

*totko*,    ?

----------


## 2007

> ?


  4000,  .

----------


## totko

> *totko*,    ?


,

----------


## totko

> 4000,  .


,

----------


## 2007

> ,


  .      6%.   .

----------

!
   .
 -  
1)    ? -       ?
2)    ,    (  ,   ,    )
3)        , ....  -  .  ?  ?  ? 
4)   .,        ?     ?  ? ?  -? ( ,      )
! 
    ,     ,   ,    . 
  !  -  !

----------


## efreytor

1. ...
2. ..      .
3..
4..  ,   .

----------

--   !

1.    ,     (),     ?        ?      ...
2.       ?   ,    ,    - ...!
3.      ?  ?

----------


## efreytor

1.  
2.
3.       ,        .

----------

!    !  !

----------


## zorro_z

> 


    ?

----------


## Paul01

.      ...    !!!!!!!!!! 
 :      , , .     ,     .     :         1000., + 10%   ( ) +    .    .
:      ?    .       ...    ?

----------


## efreytor

(,) ,           ...      
     ...

.

----------


## Paul01

?          ?       ?

----------


## ira-bagira

, !     (    .)   ,   -   ( .)-   ,    ..           ?

----------


## .



----------


## ira-bagira

, ! :Smilie:

----------

,     ,  ,     ?      ?

----------


## efreytor

.

----------


## zorro_z

?

----------


## .

10    .       006

----------


## oksana.gromova83

10    .       006  что это ?????? Почему  форум иероглифами???????? Не могу без форумааа  :Frown:

----------


## oksana.gromova83

"    5 ,                   ,     ,                 ()        - ."

              .       ,   ?? .

----------


## .

*oksana.gromova83*,        .      . ,  ,    .
        ,         .       ,     ,    !

----------


## Grisha loffkiy

,   ...

     6%,      ,     ... 
         ,      ...

1.           ,    .    ?
2.     ,   .    .  ?
3.    .    ,  .          .        ,     . ?

   ,          :
  6%      3
     1  2 

   ...

----------


## Andyko

1. 
2. 
3. 

 -

----------


## zorro_z

> ?      *    ?    *   ?


  -    ?   -     ?

----------


## .



----------


## jvfq

--.   ?     ,  .         ?

----------


## .

?

----------


## jvfq



----------


## din_cd

.   ?
.doc

----------


## .

*jvfq*,    -   ,  .    ,     ,

----------


## alexstrel

,               - .      ,    .

      ,          .
,    .            .

----------


## jvfq

,    -   .     -  .
     :

":  ( )           .           -         -   ?

:    . 2 . 2    22.05.2003 N 54- "  -        ()     "    ,    ,    ,       ()        -              .      ,    ,     ,       .
 . 2      31.03.2005 N 171    ,       ,                   ()        - ,    01.01.2007.
    14.04.1995 N 16-00-30-30     "      "         - .  ,     -                     .

..

III 
23.06.2005"
       "  01.01.2007".

----------


## alexstrel

*jvfq*,          ,      .

----------


## zorro_z

> ????       +,      ????


  :
 )    
), .. ""  
--- .
 ?      ?      ?

----------


## na-na

.  ,     ( ),  ,  ,    .:    ,     -""?

----------


## 2007

> (


         .  :Wink:

----------


## zorro_z

> ,


-?        ?

----------


## na-na

,   ,   ,

----------


## na-na

,-  )
:  ?

----------


## Await

,    ,       ,      ..  ?

----------


## .

,       .    ,    :Wink:

----------


## Await

> ,       .    ,


  ,      6%      ,                             ,  ,                  ,       ,     , ..           ,         ,      (  ),     ,   ,   .
 ,      2 :    -  4000.     -  ,       ?
  -      ?

----------


## .

!!!

, .

  ().    -  ( ).
      1- . :
   ( )  ,     .          ( - ).     .
:
1.        (  )    .
 ?     ""   ? 
2.  ,   .     ?
3.       -   -    ?
4.      ?

 ,     .

----------


## .

1.  ,      
2.   ?      
3.     
4.

----------


## 2007

1.    
2. ,  
3. 
4. .    .
* .*,  -    ?
     ,     ,     ,   ,    .
       ,   ,     ,      .  :Smilie:

----------


## .

*.,2007*,   .
*.*



> ,


,

 -        ?
.

----------


## 2007

> -        ?


 = = 54-=

----------


## .

*2007*,       ,  ""        .
  ,      () ???

----------


## 2007

>

----------

! 

 !

    , , ,      .              ,      ,       ?

  ,             ,       ?

  !!!

----------


## Andyko

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=277877
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=367161
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=331121

----------


## Krotova

.  -    :     ,      .    , .  :              ,     -   , ,        ,     " 
-   
    () 
   "    .       ?      ? 
*

----------


## ladyfresh

!  .  ,  :
1.     ,  . -  6%
2.      . -    ,     ()
3.     ,    (,   ..),    ..  :    ?     ,    ,    .,    ,    .      ,     ?

----------


## Andyko

-  ,      ;

----------


## ladyfresh

,     ,       :Frown:  ,       ,    .     -   ,         , ,  ?
    .   "  ",       ?    , !

----------


## efreytor

> , ,  ?


 ...



> "  ",       ?


  ...       ()

----------


## 123opss

!    .
1.         .   ? 
2.  ,            ()    ().         ()  ()?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## 123opss

(    6%)         .     .

----------


## premyer

> (    6%)         .     .


,      .   -  ,  : () - , () -          .

----------


## 123opss

.   :              ,  ?

----------


## premyer

[QUOTE=123opss;53076571].   :              ,  ?[/

    ,       : ,      ,   . :yes:

----------


## 123opss

premyer,

----------


## ABCDE7

, .   6%.  -   ( ).      ?

----------


## premyer

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=331121
 .

----------


## premyer

,  :      .    ,      ,   .

----------

!

, ,      -    (     5    2 , .. ,           31  2005 . N 171 "         ()        - ").

      ?

!

----------


## .

.     359,  171 .

----------

> 171


   2      359,  :


,     , **         31  2005 . N 171 "         ()        - " **     , **    ,     ,       .

----------


## .

** ,

----------

> .


  !
   !

----------

*.*,
, ,          ,      (      171      ,         5)

 ,   . !

----------


## .

> 171


 171   ,  359.
   .    .   ,

----------

359  2  :
_,     ,          31  2005 . N 171 "         ()        - "      ,      ,     ,       .
_
      16-00-30-35,   .       ,     .

 ,    ,      359 .   -17,          .

    ,        . 

      ,   **   ,     5 .

  ,    ,  .        .       .          .

----------


## .

** ,           ,  ?         ?



> ,      ,     5 .


   .  - ,    - , ,  ,  . 
         .       .

----------

*.*

     .                 ?      .

      -      ,

----------


## .

> ?


 .  ,       
        .    .    ,       ?   ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

.       ,        :Smilie: 

  !  :Smilie:

----------


## golan

,  .
         ( ,   ),    ,   .
      ,       ?      ,    .?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## talya

!  ,      (  ).             "-",     ,      .     ,        -?

----------


## 1984

.              ?

----------


## .



----------


## talya

> !  ,      (  ).             "-",     ,      .     ,        -?


  ,   .
  ,       .

----------

.  ,         .            1?
 .     .
  1           .     -   ( ,   )        ( ,  ),    1.
  ?

----------


## .

> ( ,  ),    1.


 .        .     ?

----------

"" ...        ,      ?
   .

----------

.    !!!!

----------


## .

,      ,       ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

, .../  1   .  ,  ,     .

----------


## .

-     ,   ,          .

----------

,    ,     .   ,           .    2 .

----------


## .

?        ?
    , ,      ?         ?

----------

.  ,     .       /.       .

----------


## .

?

----------

.

----------


## .

.              ?

----------

.   .

----------


## .

,     ?        .

----------

?   "...        .             "   ""           .    ( )        .     /   .      .

----------


## .

**,         .       -    .         .
       ,      ?   ,        ?    ,          ?        ?



> ) **    ;


       . 
    .20   "       ()        - "?
  ,          ,     -   :Wink:            ,

----------


## xyliganka

!    (),      -17          .             .      , , ,    ,     ,    ,         -17?

----------


## Andyko

,    ;
    -17

----------


## xyliganka

.  ( )  ?

----------


## Andyko

..   ""?!

----------


## klb36

.    .

----------

.
 ,  10 2.
:
- ;
-;
-;
-.
 /     ???  .
.

----------


## .

.

----------

*.*
.
    ?
      .

----------


## Storn

> .    .


  ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Storn

> *.*
> .
>     ?
>       .


    ?

----------

.
       .

----------


## .

** ,    ?

----------

2    0,5  .        .     .          . .
.
2          .      .      54              .
 ,       .

----------


## Storn

** ,    3  4

----------

:Smilie:  ,     ?

----------


## Storn

....

----------


## .

,    .   .   -        ?

----------


## SBNNLab

.             . 

   .     -    ,      .    6%.  .        ?  -?       ,      ?

     ...   -...   ...

    .  .       ,     "".      :     -  ,  .    ,           -    2- .     .                ,  ,  . 

        ?

----------


## .

> 


  :Smilie:

----------


## SBNNLab

*.*    .       .

----------


## 2012

-  .        .  .
  ? -      ..?

----------


## Storn

* 2012*,    .    ?

----------

> -  .        .  .
>   ? -      ..?


    .

----------


## B Bo

,  ,    ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## qqqqqqqqq

?    ?

----------


## .



----------


## qqqqqqqqq

!

      :


"3.     ,   , -  5 - 6  :
( .     14.02.2009  112)
...
)         (         -    ,         );"
..."

  )
  -    ?     ?

----------


## .

*qqqqqqqqq*,       .   -   ?  - .

----------


## ira-bagira

:    ,  ** ,  



> , , 
> 1.       ,      ?
> *2.         ?*
> 3.   ,                  ?
>   .





> 1.      ?    . ,     359    
> *2. *


        ?

----------


## Fjedor

> ?


 ,     .      .

----------


## ira-bagira

> ,     .      .


     !



> ""        .


     ""?
,           ( ,      ,        )

----------


## ira-bagira

:    "  "  "  " -    ?

----------


## .

*ira-bagira*,       .

----------


## B Bo

> *ira-bagira*,       .


       ?? 

...   -      !!!!!!!!

----------


## 34

> ?? 
> 
> ...   -      !!!!!!!!


     .
        . !

----------


## .

> ??


   ,    ,     ,        :Wink:      ,        . ,       .
  ,   .

----------


## Fjedor

> ??


     .       .           .

----------


## ira-bagira

> !
>      ""?
> ,





> "  "  "  " -    ?


 , ,    ,    ...

----------


## .

.      ,

----------


## ira-bagira

> .      ,


   !

----------


## B Bo

> ,    ,     ,            ,        . ,       .
>   ,   .


 ,      -  ,    ,   -  !!!!!!!!

----------


## Andyko



----------


## english teacher

.
    ,      6%,     . , :
1)    ,     ,     .    ?
2)        ,  , ,  10  ?     ?  -,  - 10?
3)          ,        ?
 .

----------


## .

1.  
2. .   -   
3.  .      .  ,       .       ?

----------


## OksanaL_83

!

      :
1.   ,          (     , -      ).     ,    1!
2.             -   : "  1  01.01.11 .   .." (      )  "       359  06.05.2008 ."

----------


## .

1.     -     1    
2.

----------


## OksanaL_83

359    . .     : *"           06.05.2008   359"* ???

----------


## english teacher

. 
  ,        , ,  ,   ,    )
      ,  ?    ,,   ,  ,     ?
 ,    , ,    ,        ?

----------


## .

> ,  ?

----------


## OksanaL_83

, ,  .  ? (   ,      )

----------


## pechatnikBCO

.,    ,    !!!  :Redface:       .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

> , ,  .  ? (   ,      )


 ,     " "           2-   . ,  "",      ""  6-  .  ,      359- .     , .

----------


## OksanaL_83

> ,     " "           2-   . ,  "",      ""  6-  .  ,     .


*    .* 
  , "" .           ,     ""  .      .       ?

----------


## OksanaL_83

> *"            06.05.2008   359"* ???


    , ?!

----------


## OksanaL_83

> ,      359- .     , .


,     .  ,     .     :   ,       .     ,         ,         ,     , , ,   ..      .             !

----------


## pechatnikBCO

.      ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## ira-bagira

1.    "  ".     ,         ""   (    -    "Z")? 2.    " ( )",    "",       "..."? 2.    "...00 ",     ( )? 3.  ", ,  ,  "    ?

----------


## pechatnikBCO

> ,     .  ,     .     :   ,       .     ,         ,         ,     , , ,   ..      .             !


,       ,   .
    :   ,    ( ,   .. "")    ( , , )  " ".       ,  .   -,        (    2002 ),    .    """.   ,             ,   .      . :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## pechatnikBCO

> 1.    "  ".     ,         ""   (    -    "Z")? 2.    " ( )",    "",       "..."? 2.    "...00 ",     ( )? 3.  ", ,  ,  "    ?


1.  ()  . 3
2.    00  .
3.  ,   ,         ,

----------


## ira-bagira

> 1.  ()  . 3
> 2.    00  .
> 3.  ,   ,         ,


   ,   ""     ,     ( ,   ,        ),     ( )    ,    .   (   max 24   ),             (   ,    ""....  ..  ,  )
,  ...   ""  ..,    .....  ?

----------


## pechatnikBCO

.

----------


## OksanaL_83

_"       , ..      (       ). ,        ,     ."_       ,             .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

.. ""      359,    ,  . 60 ( ),   ,      , ,  ,  .   !!!      ,    !

----------


## OksanaL_83

> .. ""      359,    ,  . 60 ( ),   ,      , ,  ,  .   !!!      ,    !


,    .     ,              .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

.    .      .

----------


## qqqqqqqqq

.
          .. 

   ,   :
012000	8	
    ,    ,      , ,     


                 ,      .

----------

?

----------


## pechatnikBCO

> .
>           .. 
> 
>    ,   :
> 012000	8	
>     ,    ,      , ,     
> 
> 
>                  ,      .


   .       .  ,  () - :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------

2  ?

----------

.
     .
        ?
 ,      ,     ?

----------


## pechatnikBCO

2- .   ( 1 .    .  ,     (  )
-  - (   ..... ).

----------


## ira-bagira

,     




> 2- .   ( 1 .    .  ,     (  )
> -  - (   ..... ).


    95.00  ,        ,    (  ). :     "  "   1."  "  2. ,      ("    .")  3.    ,     ""?





> ?

----------


## pechatnikBCO

,     http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr70_25.htm    .  ,    .
 071107-      
 :Redface:

----------


## pechatnikBCO

.   10.       ,      " 10"

----------


## ira-bagira

> ,     http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr70_25.htm    .  ,    .
>  071107-


, "    "   111000 6
    " "  :Redface:

----------


## ira-bagira

!   "   " : 
019738 0 "      "
, ,        "   ( , )"??

----------


## pechatnikBCO

.    ,    (  )    .  ,     .    ,   !      !!!

----------


## ira-bagira

,    -  ....
  ,    ...     12   ,  -     .           .         :Frown:       .............

----------


## .

*ira-bagira*,    .        :Frown:        .

----------


## ira-bagira

> *ira-bagira*,    .              .


   , .. ,        ,     ,     -  ....

----------


## pechatnikBCO

ira-bagira,      .  359- .     ...
       .       .

----------


## .

,

----------


## talya

,      ,    60      71,     ,    ,    20      .   ,      ,        .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

"",      .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

... ,    "" ,      ...  ?
    171- ,     ""     !!!  359- , -  -,  .
...    ... , ...

----------


## pechatnikBCO



----------


## pechatnikBCO

-            !

----------


## _

, , ,        ()   ? -        ... ,   ?

----------


## alexstrel

*_*,         ?

----------


## _

-        ?    -   .    .   ,   ?

----------


## pechatnikBCO

,     "" 807206  "" 807205 .
                .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

""....                    .         ( ,    ..)         .           ,  ,    .            3 .     "",   ,    .   !!!  ,   .

----------


## _

pechatnikBCO,     .      ,   ,       .    (      )    ""  ""?  ,     0197002 "   "  019735 -  -,      804700       ...

----------


## _

...

----------


## .

*_*,     .        ?
   .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

.,      ,      359-    ? 
 ,  ,  , -. 
  ,                  .
  "" 171-    ..."... ,   ...." . !

----------


## _

)     )

----------


## .

> .,     ,      359-    ?


       . -   /   ..   .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

,  ,        ,            .

----------


## pechatnikBCO



----------


## pechatnikBCO

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=395395

----------


## shefanya

""      ""              .      "     ""  23423456  1000   1  3  2011"

----------


## .

.

----------


## shefanya

?

----------


## .

?  :Smilie:  
          ,        ?

----------


## alexstrel

*.*,     ?

----------


## .

.             :Wink:

----------


## _

.     ,         ( ),    ,     ?  .

----------


## Storn

- . 14.5

----------


## pechatnikBCO

shefanya,  ""     22.22,  (, )     (,  )  .      ,        359   ,   - .

----------


## _

,       - 3-4 . .  ?    " " ?

----------


## Storn

.....

----------


## _

,    .     . ,   100     .      ,            ,   .     - 3-4 . .    3-4 . .    " "  (  100). ,   .

----------


## Storn

?
      ....



> ,   .


    ?

----------


## _

,         .    ,    (    -  , , ,     ).      ,    ,        ,     . 
  ,    . 
    ,  ,    .

----------


## _

...  
"...             ,   ,          ,     ..." 
 .

----------


## rendo

, 

           +       ,    -             ?

----------


## Andyko

,     ,

----------


## ira-bagira

> , 
> 
>            +       ,    -             ?


    (.)   (.)?

----------


## rendo

> ,     ,


 ?

----------


## rendo

> (.)   (.)?


  ,           ??

----------


## Andyko



----------


## rendo

> 


  ? 


062301  3    ,    , , ,              


803101 5               -

----------


## ira-bagira

> ,           ??





> 


     ,    .,   ,   ,    ,      (70.20.1)       (803000),    (  .),    ,   ...

----------


## ira-bagira

:    ,     ,   ( -?)

----------


## rendo

ira-bagira  ,    ? 




> ,   ...


          ?

----------


## rendo

> :    ,     ,   ( -?)


    1  4 ,      ,      .     )))

----------


## ira-bagira

> ?


 "   "

----------


## ira-bagira

> 1  4 ,      ,      .     )))


  ""    ?

----------


## Andyko

> ?

----------


## rendo

> 


       ...

----------


## rendo

> ""    ?


,        +         ,

----------


## .

*rendo*,      ,

----------


## rendo

> *rendo*,      ,


    -   -  359      "   ",  : 

062301 3  ,   , , ,   

803101 5        -   

 ...


  -       ,         ...        ...

  ??

----------


## .

.      . , .       . 
     ,      .

----------


## ira-bagira

> ??


  .

----------


## rendo

> .      . , .       . 
>      ,      .


, ,      -          ,      ?

----------


## .

,  .

----------


## rendo

,       ..

----------


## .



----------


## rendo

, .

  -        /        (    )

            ,   -      (    )  ...?

----------


## .



----------


## stella tramontana

!
, ,     .

    6%,   -   ()

  : 
1.    18.24 -     .  18.24.99 -        ,         18.24

    ?
2. ,  ,,      ?     -3

----------


## .

1. .     ,   .

----------


## stella tramontana

,    ! 
        ?   ,    ,    .

 ,  ,          359 ,      ? ,    ,    .

   ,  .         , ,    ,       ?   ,    .

----------


## .

, , .
   .   ,  , -.      , -

----------


## stella tramontana

!

----------


## pechatnikBCO

3  1

----------


## pechatnikBCO

,     ?!! ,  ?

----------


## TatyanaIP

!
  - !
   ,     -  .        .     :     6% ( ).      .      , ,  (  ).         93.05 "   ".
 ,        .        , -  ,       -           !!! ,     !!!    ,     ..
              :
122500 -    
122501 -     
122502 -   ,     (   )
 ,       "  "        , , DJ.      : 

1.      93.05 "   "      122500, 122501, 122502,          , , ?
2.        ():  (. 359)     (  257  17.12.2008  1)?

    -  ?
 , .     , , !

----------


## .

019601	4     (, )



> (  257  17.12.2008  1)?

----------


## TatyanaIP

*.*, 
    !      . ,         !
  ,       . !!!

----------


## stella tramontana

> .   ,  , -.      , -


, ,  .          ,  (),    ?     .             ...  -   ? ,     .

----------


## .

?

----------


## stella tramontana

, . ,    )

----------


## liliax

!                     ...    ,   ,         ,     .
   ,        /     /       2  (   ,    /    ,       )

----------


## .

*liliax*, -         .        .
        ?
 ,  ? ? ?

----------


## Storn

> !                     ...    ,   ,         ,     .


   ""    .....  :Frown:

----------


## pechatnikBCO

(   )... :     ,      - \  .  -        ,        .
 ,        .   -....   .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

.... ( ),      ...( )...

----------


## pechatnikBCO

" ",    ... " "...     ...

----------


## Alexnb

,        ?   ,   200.

----------


## .

-

----------


## liliax

,   ,       -           (   ,     )      .

----------


## efreytor

.

----------


## pechatnikBCO

1-      2- .   " "   ...      ,,,,   000001  100000   2- . .
    .-   .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

-   ?
 ,    !   ,  " "   .    "--"

----------


## Storn

> 1-      2- .   " "   ...      ,,,,   000001  100000   2- . .
>     .-   .


          ? 
    ?

----------


## efreytor

...

----------


## pechatnikBCO

359- ,          ,  . .. " "             .

----------


## efreytor

?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## pechatnikBCO

...
    ? , ,-     .

----------


## efreytor

..   ...  ..          ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## pechatnikBCO

.,    ...  ..,     ...,  ...   ...  ........
 - !!!

----------


## efreytor

*pechatnikBCO*,    "    "  :Big Grin:        ,  ,  ?        ...     ,    .

----------


## Storn

*pechatnikBCO*,

----------


## pechatnikBCO

"  95- "        -....

----------


## pechatnikBCO



----------


## Storn

> 


  :Big Grin:

----------


## pechatnikBCO

-,     .

----------


## talya

(   ,   ,  .    ).     .       ,        , ..           ?

----------


## efreytor

... .          /?

----------


## talya

,           .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

" " , "" ...
   "",   " " ...-...

----------


## pechatnikBCO

- ,    !

----------


## pechatnikBCO

" "        (   ).
.

----------


## pechatnikBCO



----------


## efreytor

1- .  ...
    1- ..

----------


## pechatnikBCO

,

----------


## Storn

> ,


       ....    .... :Big Grin:

----------


## pechatnikBCO

""    ""  "" ... 
 ,     :Frown:

----------


## efreytor

*pechatnikBCO*,       ...       ,     1- ?



> ,


              ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## pechatnikBCO

-  !
    ,    !!!

----------


## Storn

> -  !


          .......  :Big Grin: 
  -   ....     -   ,     :yes:

----------


## efreytor

...
       -.    -))

----------


## pechatnikBCO

-     ,   , . ...

----------


## pechatnikBCO

.()   ()     .      .  .
   .   ,       ,     .

----------


## efreytor

...     .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

, , ()    20        .    -  "".   .    .    ,    ..

----------


## alexstrel

,  .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

.    ,   . ...
...

----------

> .


   !

   ?

----------


## pechatnikBCO

,  "" 171-      ...     .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

.  .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

" ".... 
    "  ".... ...

----------


## pechatnikBCO

.

----------


## pechatnikBCO



----------


## pechatnikBCO

,  ....!

----------


## Storn

" " -    ?  :Wow:   ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## pechatnikBCO

-,

----------


## pechatnikBCO

....   ...

----------


## Storn

!  :Big Grin:

----------


## pechatnikBCO

.     ""  5000 " "     ....

----------


## pechatnikBCO



----------


## pechatnikBCO

, "" ,  ...   !!!!
!!! !!!

----------

*pechatnikBCO*,    -    :Big Grin: 



> .  .


     -  ?!



> ... ""


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## alexstrel

> .    ,   . ...
> ...


     ?         ?

----------


## alexstrel

*pechatnikBCO*,       112  14.09.2009     ?

----------


## pechatnikBCO

.

----------


## 34

> -,


 ,  . 
         .         5    .

----------


## alexstrel

.

----------


## pechatnikBCO

,     "...  ..."
     359- ....
        ... , ....
 ....  -,  "...   ,        ....."

----------


## pechatnikBCO

20 . 
"... - ...". ...

----------


## alexstrel

> ,     "...  ..."
>      359- ....


      "   "  "      "..."    "???




> ... , ....


    ?            -  .    ,        ,       ,      .      ?




> ....  -,  "...   ,    **    ....."


1. ""    .             ,      ,      .
2.       .             .            ( .. ),     /.
                .

  ,     ,      .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

,        .
   ,     . 
              ,     .
....

----------


## pechatnikBCO



----------


## pechatnikBCO



----------


## Storn

!  :Wow:

----------


## pechatnikBCO

...
   ...

----------


## pechatnikBCO

...     ,     -     .   ,   "",   .

----------


## alexstrel

*pechatnikBCO*,      .  ,    .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

1.     . (...) 
2.      "". ,  .
,         .
  359-    ""     ,   .

----------


## 34

> 359-    ""     ,   .


      .   ,           .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

?

----------


## pechatnikBCO

> " " -    ?   ?

----------


## 34

> ?


   112  14.02.09  ..."      -,  ..."

----------


## 34

1804    259  13.05.08.     .   259  08.11.2007,    05.08.

----------


## pechatnikBCO

N 5









1.             : 

) ,         ; 

)  ; 

)        ; 

)    ; 

) , ,    ,    . 

2.   ",         "   "     ,  ____,  ___________".      . 

3.   " "  , ,     . 

4.   "       "  ,          . 

5.   "   "                .                 ()    ,   ,        .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

14  2009 . N 112

----------


## pechatnikBCO

? -    -.      . 5 .....

----------


## 34

. 2

----------


## pechatnikBCO

!!!   .  .       14  2009 . N 112

----------


## pechatnikBCO

> . 2


  6-   -  .
  , ?

----------


## alexstrel

> 1.     . (...)


  ""  ,       " """,                   ?




> 2.      "".,  .


  " "?????   .




> ,         .


  -  .




> 359-    ""     ,   .


     ,      .

 :
"   ...  ....
    359  ..."
        .            .

----------


## 34

> .
>   , ?


"...     ..."    .

      "" ,               ()  , . .   .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

, .      ....

----------


## alexstrel

> , .      ....


      .           -,         .

----------


## 34

> , .      ....


    .    ,    .     .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

31/2008-44388(1)
14.07.2008 .    82-4570/08-
31     07.07.2008 
  ..,        ..,


       3      
 ,  
14.5      
 :
  -  ..,  ..- .  13.06.2008.
    ..- . .  .  30.06.2008.,  ..- . .  .  20.10.2007.
:
  ,    ,         673  26  2008 .     ,        3   ,            3000     14.5    .
      ,       .      .                 .
        3        ,     .
              3000 .   -              .
      ,    .
  23.05.2008   673                     21150,  



2 82-4570/2008
 ,   - ,       .
    2      -                   ,               - .
       ,    ,       ()        -               .
         31.07.2003.  16          14.5      ,   ̻ ,                        ,              - ,           .
            , ,      .
    06  2008   359                һ               (  ).
 3    ,      .
       ,    ,   , ,  ,     ,   ,  ,  .
   ,    ,        23.10.1996.  16-00-30-58.
         .    .         ,          .
             ,          .



3 82-4570/2008
  ,         ,      14.5  .
 ,              .
  110, 207 - 211     , 
    :
      673  26.05.2008 .           3        ..      14.5  .
                ( . ).
 ..

----------


## pechatnikBCO



----------


## pechatnikBCO

26  2008 . N 03-01-15/12-399 




   -          ,    ,          ,  . 

     06.05.2008 N 359         ()        -  ( - ). 

            ()        -          ,     ,    ,    , ,     . 

,    ,        ()        -      ,     . 

,     ,   . 3 . 

 ,     . . 5  6 ,    ,   ,       ()        -      ,     ,  . 3 .         ,       ,  . 

   ,       002-93,      28.06.1993 N 163,    ,   . 





 -  

..

----------


## 34

> 


       .
 : "   ,    ,        23.10.1996.  16-00-30-58."   .

----------


## .

pechatnikBCO,          :Frown:         ,             ? 148    2011 .
          ..   .        :Frown:

----------


## pechatnikBCO

148-  ?  !!!
 ,           ... 
  ,      .   10    .

       ... 
     ...
    ...

----------


## pechatnikBCO

,     .      ,  -      (    ).
...

----------


## .

*pechatnikBCO*,     ?     ?  :Wink:  
     .            :Frown:

----------


## pechatnikBCO

,  ?

----------


## pechatnikBCO

,     .
   ,      ,  .
 ,    - ,   ..., ...

----------


## alexstrel

?

----------


## nifiga

, ,          ?  . 

4.           .

  -    ?

----------


## Storn

> , ,          ?  .






> ?

----------


## nifiga

( )  ,    ,   :

1.     (  ) -     .
2.  ,       
3.       ""   .
4.  .

-  ? -  ?

----------


## Storn

> -  ?

----------


## nifiga

-  ,     ?

----------


## Storn

,    ?   ....

----------


## nifiga

> .


 ?

     .   ,   ,       ?
 ,  .      ?   54?

----------


## Storn

54- -   ....
      -    (-)....
   ,            ....  :Big Grin:

----------


## nifiga

> ,            ....


  ,    ?

        (  001  100 ,  002  200 ).    .   329  - ,    .    ?

----------


## Polza

-        ? , !

----------


## echinaceabel

15.12.2010 N 173 "         ,     ( ),   ,     ,   ,  ()       " (    01.02.2011 N 19658),  ** (    ) * 0504816*.

             , ,    .

----------


## nifiga

, ,      :Smilie: 




> ,            ....


  ,    ?

        (  001  100 ,  002  200 ).    .   329  - ,    .    ?

----------


## .

-   .126 . 200       .
   + .120.  10000  30000

----------


## Polza

*echinaceabel*, !

----------


## nifiga

:       -  (    ,   )? 

,   2-  3-  . 
1 - - , 2-  . ?

----------


## .



----------


## nifiga

, , ,      - ,   ..?    ?

     ,  ,         ...

----------


## .

.

----------


## 8989

?
      ?

----------


## Storn

*8989*,    ...

----------


## 8989

+

----------


## nifiga

-    ,  -  ,     ,       .

----------


## nifiga

,         ?       ? .

----------


## .

*nifiga*,         359

----------


## nifiga

. , .     :Smilie: 
)   ,   ( ),  ;

" " -   .    ,    

  ,   ...

----------


## 8989

> -    ,  -  ,     ,       .


  +
 +

----------


## nifiga

,     ,   ,   ,     ,      . ,     .

----------


## 34

> . , .    
> )   ,   ( ),  ;
> 
> " " -   .    ,    
> 
>   ,   ...


   .   .

----------


## nifiga

34,
! ,     .

----------


## ALEX9991

,        ?

----------


## .



----------


## rendo

. 

       + .,    (  ,  -  .).

         (     ,    )?      " ",      ,   ..?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Funny

> 1 - - , 2-  . ?





> 


,  ,      ?
  ?

  ,    ,  , , ,   ""  -    .
?

      ""   ?

 :Redface:

----------


## Salna

. ))  -   (      ),  - ,   -       ( ). , ?  :Lupa:

----------


## Storn

*Salna*,     ,

----------


## Funny

> , ?





> *Salna*,     ,


  ,   ,    ...

   -  ....

----------


## vzletcom2006

.  .          .
   !?
, ,

----------


## Storn

*vzletcom2006*,  ?      ....

----------


## vzletcom2006



----------


## Storn

*vzletcom2006*,    ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## vzletcom2006

:Frown:       .
       ...  3000-4000 .



> ....


       (,   ) ?

----------


## 34

> .
>        ...  3000-4000 .
> 
>        (,   ) ?


      .  (  ),    (  ).

----------

!
   :    ,   "     ,  "      ?????   ?
     ,       042102 " ,  ,     -    ".

----------


## .

,

----------


## Sergey14

!

  6%.   -   ( ). .
   .  : 
      (  )   ? 

:     .   8000 .  (   )  3000 .
        :
1)    1000 
2)     2000 
3)    8000 .

 3)     . 

    -    . 
      - 11000  =  (       ).
 :Abuse: 
   ?

  8000  ( )       ,      .   -      ?

      .    :
     -  8000            8000  (..  )     .     .     - -  .      459  :Smilie:      .

 ?


 ,
.

----------


## echinaceabel

> -  8000            8000  (..  )     .     .     - -  .      459      .


!!!
        .
.1 . 704   -      ,     - ** ,    .
.2 . 709   - **  * *      .
 ,      ,     (  ,    ,      -         ,  ).

----------


## Sergey14

↔    :
1) ** .        .    , ,           .     - .
2) ** .        .    , ,           .     - .
3) **.     .          .  

  , ,     1)  2)  ,  ...  

,    , (           )     11000 .
   ?
_     ___2011  11000 ._
 ,   ?.?.?

 - .


 ,
.

----------


## echinaceabel

> , ,     1)  2)  ,  ...


   -    -   .


> 11000 .
>    ?
> 	     ___2011  11000 .
>  ,   ?.?.?


    . 
      (    ),        ,     -            .

----------


## .

*Sergey14*,    ,      .  ,       -     .     .  ,    ,

----------


## Sergey14

*echinaceabel*,    .
 , , ,       : 
_" ,      ,     (  ,    ,      -         ,  )."_ 

  ,       -   .  ,        .
          8000        . 
         ? 
)    8000  +       .      .           ( ++)   .
)               .   ,     .

 ,
.

----------


## echinaceabel

> ( ++)   .


,      .
   ,          ,  ,  .



> ,       -     .


 .

----------


## Sergey14

.,    .
   -      ?

 ,
.

----------

.     .         ,       ,      .     ,      ,     .     ,    ,     .   ! 
 ,      ,         ,       ,   ,      .    ? 
   :_http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/___  :     ,   ,         .      ,        ()  (),     ().
  -    (  ,    )       ?

----------


## .

.      
     .

----------

,        ,         . 
        ,   "  ,     " . 
  ,          ,    ?      . 
      ?

----------


## .

**,      ,    ?     ,   ,  ,

----------

> ,    ?


   .   ,       ,         ,         . 
   ,    ,     ?

----------


## .

,    ?

----------


## 2007

> ,    ,     ?


    .        ,  .
     .   ...))

----------

? 
    ,          ,       ,   ,    ,       ,  ,       . 
      ,          .      ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## Sergey14

!

         (=)      (= ): 
"_ ,        .
          8000        . 
         ? 
)    8000  +       .      .           ( ++)   .
)               .  ,     ."_

,     , \      ,       __  :yes:      .

 ,

----------


## .

*Sergey14*,   ,   ?  :Frown:

----------


## Sergey14

Ha.,          #1904
   .   __          ( \  )     .     - ( ).   :     (     :Smilie:  )     ,       ר?

 :Smilie:    :
      3000  +       8000 ..      11000  +     ,         -   .
        ? 
)    8000  +       .      .           ( ++)   .
)               .  ,     .         "" (,     )             .

 ,
.

----------


## vike-millenium

!

, ,   :
1)  2010      ,      .       . -    .
2)  2011         , ,    -     .      .

----------


## .

1.  .      - 2 
2.       .  40

----------

> .


   ?

----------


## .

**,  .  .   .

----------


## talya

,     :
    (  ),  .     ,       000001 ...,     ,      000001 ...     , ..     ,         ,          ?   ,       ,        ?

----------


## Storn



----------


## rendo

. 359     
......
) , ,    ,        ,   ,   ( );
.....
    / ,    ?     ?  

              ,       (    ,     ),     ?

----------


## Storn

> ,       (    ,     ),     ?


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Polza

!
,   , ,  ,      ...   ,       ,           -     ?   ,      ,     -    .. :Frown:

----------


## rendo

> 


             ?

----------

!     ! 
       ,    ,   -  ,          ,   -         .
       ,    ,   .

----------


## rendo

! 

    : 

     ,       ,       : 
_________________________
   = 1000 
  : 
-  = 100 _ (   ,  )_
_________________________
_________________________
   - 1200 

)  - 0 _(..    )_
)    - 900 _(.. 100   )_
)  (  ) - 300
_____________________________

 -   
1)        ? 
2)        ,    (-      )?

----------


## rendo

> *yellu*,      ,     .


..,   ,  !

   ,  ,  1      2   -    (),       

*  :*
" " = 1000 ,     100 . 
" " - 100 .,   : 
 - 100 . 
   - 0 
 - 0 

** 
" " = 1000 ,     100 . 
" " - 1200 .,   : 
 - 0
   - 900 
 - 300


1)        ..        (  ,   )
2)

----------


## .

1.  
2.

----------


## rendo

> 2.


.,       (    ,       ,    )     (   )

----------


## .

> ...


   .    . ,     1 , 10  -        .         ,     1 ? ((
   , . .

----------


## rendo

> .    . ,     1 , 10  -        .         ,     1 ? ((
>    , . .


     (     ),       10   ,       1.      ,      ?

  99%      ,      ?               ?      ,   . 

             ,  ,      13% 



> . 41 .  -  ,    .     ?

----------


## .

> ?


   ,   1  2011  10  2012. ?
 ,     ?          :Frown:

----------


## ionova_e_a

,     15% ( ,        .  ).     ? (     ).   ,  " ".     803000	6	,      .  ?

----------


## ionova_e_a

?      70.32 -    (70.32.3 -        ), 74.20.36 -.

----------


## .

> 803000 6 ,      .  ?


 



> ?

----------


## ionova_e_a

! 



> 


  ,      ..        803000 6 ?    ,   ,

----------


## ionova_e_a

,  091000	8	,    ,  ,    -     ,   ?      , ,   
091121	8	     
091122	3	  
091201	2	  
091300	0	    

  " ", ..      ( ),

----------


## ionova_e_a

800000	8	   -       ? :Confused:

----------


## .

> 803000 6 ?


  . 
,         :Embarrassment:     ?
  091000    .

----------


## ionova_e_a

> ,          ?


,    .     . 

 ,     ...   !

----------


## ionova_e_a

,



> 70.32 -


 




> 803000 6 ,



 :Hmm:  :Hmm:  :Hmm:

----------


## .

.      ?     ?      ,   ?

----------

.   ,   (
    6%,  ,   ,      ,   .       ,     .     ,  ,    . 

1)    ,     ?      ?     ,  " 300 , -",  -     ,  .
2)    ,  ?       ,    ?

----------


## Andyko

1. ;  -6  ;   - ;
2.    -

----------

,      :Smilie: 

2 ,  300 ,   -.     -  ,   . 
?
  ? 
, 1  -  3 , -,   ,   ?
 .

----------


## Andyko

> , 1  -  3


    ,

----------

. ,    ,      ? )

----------

exel?           ?     ?
.

----------


## Andyko

> exel?


;
    ,

----------

.,,     ( )?        ,      ?

----------


## .

,   .

----------

> ,   .


,   .    - ,   ,      ( )?   - ?  :     ,     ?

----------


## .

-  ?  :Smilie:  
              ?

----------

(-)   ?
 -  ,  ?

----------


## .

? 
     ,      .    -    .  ,      .

----------

?
, ,        -( )?
,       -     ?  ?

----------


## .

> ?


 



> ,


  -  .     -  ,     .     .      . ,

----------

!!!     ))

----------


## .

.

----------


## pechatnikBCO

..
,         .
- (      ),     54--   ,     ,          4      .
  :  .2  ""
""    " "...

----------


## tati777

?        ?        ?

----------


## Storn

> ?        ?        ?




 (   )

----------

,   93.05 "   "  85.32 " .    ",   ,    .           ?

----------


## .

.     ,

----------

.
.
      ,  - - ,  ,
      .
 .
     ?
         ?    ?

----------

.
   ?

1.   - 
2.     ,       -  , .
3.    .

?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

.

----------

:
-   " ".
  ..      ,  .     ?  .

----------


## .

.

----------

, 
    ?

----------


## Storn



----------


## alkiviada

,  ,          ?        ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## alkiviada

!

----------

?

----------

> .
>    ?
> 
> 1.   - 
> 2.     ,       -  , .
> 3.    .
> 
> ?


      ? 
 1.  ???  62
2.  50  ???

 ,     ,     .

----------


## Storn



----------


## Andyko

> ? 
> 1.  ???  62
> 2.  50  ???


  ,   :
50/ 62
50/  50/

----------


## lenski

,   . 
1.     (   )   ? 
2.       ?
2.      ?

----------


## .

1.  ,       
2.  
3. .

----------


## klin

,          -   .   .     ,     ,   ,   ,     N-   ,            ,         , (    ,       ),       ,               .            ,       .   ,  ,       ,       ,         ,     ,  ..    ,     1 .       30    -      900  ,   10800,     .                   ,       . :
1.	  ,       ,      3000?(         ) ,        . 
2.	              ,, ?                                                                                                                                                                          
.

----------


## .

1. ,

----------


## klin

,      .
      -           .  ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## lenski

, ,           :Embarrassment:

----------


## lenski

?

----------


## Storn



----------


## pechatnikBCO

,   .      .

----------


## pechatnikBCO



----------


## pechatnikBCO

,   ,     .    ,         
 ...          .  ,   .

----------


## Storn

....
       ...

----------


## alexstrel

*pechatnikBCO*,         .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

(-  )...  359-  ....    ...
...    ,

----------

> 


, . ,  - -   ""       :Smilie:

----------


## pechatnikBCO

,            ,    .    ,  .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

.
 ,           .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

...

----------

?

----------


## Andyko



----------

> 


   ?  ,  "  "  ,   .   ,    ???

----------


## Andyko



----------


## pechatnikBCO

,   ""    ?
       !
      .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

,             :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## pechatnikBCO

,   !
-    .
       .
,      ,         .       .
 ,    3 .  30       -

----------


## pechatnikBCO

(),  ... ,      (, , , , )    . 
     .  , ?
 " "       ....     ,     :Frown:

----------


## pechatnikBCO

. :                ,          .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

"-"           ,             "-"...
 ,   

 , ,   ?

  , ...       ...

----------


## pechatnikBCO

,               - ?
 -          08- ?

----------


## pechatnikBCO

,   ...     ,  ,        (- , ).       .

----------

> ,   ""    ?
>        !
>       .


   " "...,      ,     !   ,          ,   ,      !!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!         ...

----------


## pechatnikBCO

-...  ... .  :    , ,  ..
         .
             ,       .
  -   .
    ,    .
:     ,   ,      " " ..
 ,    ,  ...

----------


## pechatnikBCO

-,      ""......                    ,     ,   ,    .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

- ...  ,        ...
         .

----------


## BorisG

> .


   "  "?

----------


## BorisG

> -   .


?
  ,    ,    . 




> ,    .


  . 
  " "?    .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

" "- ,      " "    .
 ,       .   ,     ,  .
 ....     ...
 ,...   ...    ,      ....,  ...
-     ....

----------


## pechatnikBCO

, ,     ,  - "-"       .    .

----------


## BorisG

> , ,     ,  - "-"       .


.      . 




> .


      .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## pechatnikBCO

...      ...         :Big Grin:

----------


## pechatnikBCO

...  .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

,         ?
       - ,         ( )...

----------


## pechatnikBCO

,    
     ,      ...

----------


## pechatnikBCO

,   ...  , :  ?  ....  , !!!
   ....     ... ....

----------


## BorisG

> ...  .


     .          .  . 
.      ,        .  ,         ,   ""     .
.    "" ,     .           .   . 
 .  ,    ,    ,        359,     ,      .           ,      .    

ps:   , , ,         .  .       -?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BorisG

> " "- ,      " "    .  ...


     "" .
     ,  . 




> ,     ,  .  ...


 ,   .  .   , , ,     ,   .  




> ,...


     . 
 ,      .




> ...


,  .      ,    .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

,     ,    ,     , ,  .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

,       ,  . .

----------


## .

*pechatnikBCO*,                 ,      :Frown:  
   ,     .   , ,       !

----------


## AndyXXX

.         .
      ?

----------

,     ,     ,  ,    ?

----------


## .

?  ?

----------

.            .         ,    ?

----------


## Izem

,    ,              .         .

----------


## .

> ,    ?

----------

> ,    ,              .         .


 ?      ,      -    ?  ?

----------


## Izem

?  ,             ,     ,     .    ,     ,  ,  ,   ,         , ,         ,      , ,  ,     .      ,    .

----------


## Izem

,          ,   .   ,    ,  ,     . , ,    ...

----------


## .



----------



----------


## Lev Palich

-  (  ) :

       .      ,       ? :Wink:

----------


## .

.

----------


## RaraVis

.
1.. - 
2.    -  =  
3  :
-       ?

  :
         ?

----------


## .

> ?

----------


## RaraVis

> .
> 1.. - 
> 2.    -  =  
> 3  :
> -       ?


  -  .

      .
. ,  .

----------


## .

,      359.

----------


## lostmedia

.
 .  -  .
 -   
           - 801100 4    ,        .

----------


## .

?     ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## lostmedia

( )  .

----------


## .

*lostmedia*,    ?     /    ?       //

----------


## lostmedia

. !    ?    ?        ?
        : -                     ()         ,     .

----------


## .

> ?



   .    ,   .   .

----------


## QuckPatent

-    -   ???

----------


## Storn

> 


  :Frown:

----------

(6%)        ,      ,   ,     ?
         ,          ?
 ,.

----------

!! 
  ( 6%).         (,   -,    ..).     .         ??

----------


## .

,   20     ,    .      - ?  :Frown:

----------


## Emelyana

..   ,   ,  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,

----------


## ANNA838

,           001-005 


> "  11.11.2011


   ?

----------

, :
  -    -.
  :
071100 5 -  
017101 0 -   (  ?)
017104 7 - - 
017107 3 -     .
 ?    ?   ?

.

----------


## .



----------

.
        .    ( ).         ,      ?

.

  :     ?   ""   ?

----------


## lenski

, , ?

   ( ) - .
   ( ) -  ,  ,    ,   .
   -  ,  ,    .

----------


## .

,        .        :Frown:

----------


## lenski

, , !!!! 
   +.   (-).      ??  .   ???

----------


## .

,                :Smilie:      ,        .       26.3

----------


## lenski

,  .      .

----------


## Greta

! 
   ( ).   ,      ,    .        . 
         (  )  ?

----------


## .

,  .  ,         ,       54-

----------


## Greta

! 
 ,      ?       .    ,     .

----------


## .

> ,      ?

----------


## Greta

.,     ,   ,      54-?

 ,      ,     ,   , ,   ?
   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko



----------


## .

> ,      54-?


 -   ,    ,      .    ,        .

----------


## Greta

!

----------


## ANNA838

2065  :Embarrassment: ,    .

----------


## .

*ANNA838*,     2064  :Smilie:    ,

----------

!
, ,  :
    - ,         .
   ,   2  2,     .
  . .
    ?  ?        (, 100 )?         ? 
.

----------


## .

> ?  ?

----------

> 


   :        ?         .     ?    ?
  .

----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------

> 


.   . 
  :         ?   ,           , , ?

  .

----------


## .

, .

----------


## Vitalya-Lena

:
     2  (1-2000; 2-3000)      5000 
1.  1 5000     2 5000     ?
2.  1 5000        :   000001-000002. 2 5000    (  )


3.           :              ?

----------


## Vitalya-Lena

.... (.)      : "   ( . )" -          ,      . .
   ,          ,         ?

----------


## alexstrel

.

----------


## Mouretta Jet

-,      ,   -   ...

----------


## Vitalya-Lena

2089?  )))

----------

, ,     ,    , .. .

----------


## .

,     ,

----------

, , ,               :
 ,         ,    .
      .2.1.  54-,     359.
         .
 ?

----------


## Andyko

,        359

----------

2.1. 54-,          :...      ()  ( ,    ,        (, )"?...

----------

359    .2.1 -   ? ,  ...

----------

..     ,      -9,     .            .   ?   -         -9?

----------


## -

> -      .


 -      ,    
        ,   ?
   ,      , ?  
       ?

----------


## .

*-*,       :Smilie:   ?        .      359

----------


## -

,      .    ,

----------


## .

*-*,       ,  -

----------


## 75

!!!   ,.      ().    ???

----------


## .

-?

----------


## 75

//

----------


## .

?    ?   ?

----------


## step7707

,  ,                     ?

----------


## Storn

....
      ,   ....

----------

. , ,    .      .    . 
1.  ,          ?
2.      ?   ,     .        ,   -...

----------


## Alexa90

! 

   -   - 359         ,         ?         .        -             ?

----------


## .

> ,          ?


 




> - 359         ,         ?


 ,   ,    .

----------


## lenski

. , ,   ,   -  -???

----------


## .

.      ,

----------


## RaraVis

,  :
-       .   ?     .
  ?

----------


## .

.    ?    ,

----------


## RaraVis

> .    ?    ,


 ,             ,     .

----------


## jason+

, 

        ,                  ,   .  ?

----------


## jason+

.     "062301 -  ,    , , ,   ",          ...

 ..

----------


## .

,    . 
       .

----------


## jason+

,          .   ,       (      ),    ...    ?

----------


## jason+



----------


## .

?          .          :Frown:

----------


## .

*jason+*,       .

----------


## jason+

!    ,   .      -     ,     27.    ,           .   ((

----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------


## jason+

,        .               ,  -

----------


## .

.    ?

----------


## jason+

> .    ?


      ?    ?

----------


## .

.   ,  -   - .    ,

----------

!    .     ,       (?)  ?           ?  , -    ?      ,      -    ?
 : ,  6%,  , .. .

 .

----------


## .

**,       .            :Smilie:       ,    .    .

----------

*.*,    ? :Smilie:      ,         ?  ,  .     "        ."  
     -   ,         (  ).     "      "?

----------

(-  )         :Smilie: )        .       ,         -  ,  1   ?

----------


## Storn

? :Wow:

----------


## .

,       :Smilie:  




> ,         ?


     ,    ,        ?   " "  .        .            .     ?

----------

, ! =)))   )

----------


## sanchezz

, 

        ,         -  2500 .  2500 . .,    2  500 !     ?     ".",            2,5 .

----------


## .

,  , .     ,

----------


## Storn

:Big Grin:

----------


## sanchezz

> ,  , .     ,


    ,        ,     ,          .       ?       ...

----------


## Storn

...

----------

?

----------


## .



----------


## lenski

??    .           (    1) .

----------

.   ?   ?   .      ? ...

----------


## Andyko

-   "   "

----------


## Catherine-wheel

!        . , ,    -   ?  ?

----------


## .



----------


## Catherine-wheel

!

----------

!  ,     ,   ,        ...            , ..          1500-2000 .,         ,         ,      (     ,    ).      , ?

----------


## Storn

2.       - ,  - ,                    ,         ()  ,   ,  ( ,    ,        (, ), -
                 ;    -       ;    -       .

----------

?      ?   -        ,      -?

----------


## Storn

> -        ,      -?


  :Big Grin:

----------

> 


,      ,  !!!)    ?)

----------


## Storn

...

----------

> -       .


          ,   1    30000  100000    :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.    ,   ...
  1   ,

----------

,  ,   ,    !     ,    ....

----------


## TESS_N

.    6% -     . ,          -1; -3  + .         W  Ex   .       (  ). 
         ?
 .. :Smilie:

----------


## Storn

> W  Ex


  W  x?




> ?

----------


## Tanysha 2010

> !  ,     ,   ,        ...            , ..          1500-2000 .,         ,         ,      (     ,    ).      , ?


 -         .      ,      .                   .     .

----------

!    ,      ,   .   ?

----------


## .

.     20     :Frown:

----------


## Paulsg

, ,  .  ,            ?          .

----------


## .

.       ,      .   ?

----------


## Paulsg

!     /          2012 ? (       ,   2013      , )

----------


## .

.      ,

----------


## Paulsg

2013      ( -   ) - http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=436492&page=96

----------


## .

,    ,           ))

----------


## lenski

, .  ,    ,  :
1)     .
2)  3    ? (   "    "    =    -  ?)
3) -   ?
4)       (  555 -   ?)

----------


## .

2.    ,   -3?
4.   .         ,

----------


## Danechka

! , -,   ,               ? (     ...)  ,    ?  .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## lenski

?

----------

,   , - ,      ?

----------


## 2007

> , - ,      ?

----------


## .



----------


## Andyko

> ?

----------


## lenski

.
   "          ?

----------


## Danechka



----------

, ,      ... ,     ,    .     (     ).

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

.          .      -4,       -3 (.   ,    ),  -3 ,        / .         .

----------


## Andyko

**,     ,    ;
  ,  , ,

----------

..       "  "?!    -     -3,      ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

!

----------


## mos-mo

()   (,   ..)      ?
          ?

----------


## Storn



----------

.   .    -     ""  .  ?   ,  ,  .        (,   ..)-   . ..  ,  ?          ( ,  ).        ,    ? , ,     ?       . - ""?

----------


## FidgetFidget

.           ,   1   ,       ( ,    -"").

----------


## Andyko



----------


## FidgetFidget

,     .    ,    . , .

----------


## .

*FidgetFidget*,    ,      .    .  .15.1 .      



> 1.           ,            , * ( )    ,*      ,           , -
>                ;    -       .


    50 ?    ,     :Wink:

----------


## FidgetFidget

,      ,    ,      .  "   ",  ,         .    ?     ,          ,         .

----------


## .

> ,      ,


,      ?  ?

----------


## FidgetFidget

,          ,        :       ?
 ,    ,     ,        .   ( )  .

----------


## .

> ,          ,


     ,    ?    ?      ?    ,      ,      .  ,     
     .            (       ,   ),    ,   ?     ?
  ,        ,       .  ,       .

----------


## FidgetFidget

,    .  ,    ,   .  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:    ,              ,  .

----------

!
      ( )   (  .)          (   )   -.   ,    . 
,   ,      .,      ?   ,        ?
      ,     ?
         ,    .  ,  ,  .
  ,  ,    , ,         :Embarrassment:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


 :yes: 



> 


        (..    ).



> ,     ?


 :yes: (   .2.1 54-).

----------

*echinaceabel*,   !       ...  :Frown:  ,    ,     )))

----------


## Storn

**,      ?      :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> )))


          - .    ,     -   10  .

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


  .

----------


## Storn

?
   ,           :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

.2 54- - **       ,    ,       ()        -              .

----------

> ,      ?


    (   ),             .




> - .


  ?       **.
    ,  ,    ,    ,      ,           .     . (    .  ,    ).

----------


## echinaceabel

> .


 :yes: ,      ,   .      : 
1.  ? -          .
2.  ? -       ( )   (      ).

----------


## echinaceabel

(  ) :
 (    ) - ;
 -  ( -    )     .2.1 54-.

----------

> 1.  ? -          .
> 2.  ? -       ( )   (      ).


,      ,   -      :Smilie:     ))

----------

> (  ) :
>  (    ) - ;
>  -  ( -    )     .2.1 54-.


 .     :Redface:

----------

> (  ) :
>  (    ) - ;
>  -  ( -    )     .2.1 54-.


   2205,   ,      ,     !

----------


## .

**,

----------


## ionova_e_a

,       ,        ..  2       ?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## ionova_e_a

> ?


       .  6%.       ,      .

----------


## Andyko

?
   ?

----------


## ionova_e_a

" " ()       .    (    )

----------


## Andyko

*ionova_e_a*,

----------


## ionova_e_a

> ?
>    ?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## ionova_e_a

,     ..

----------


## Evgeny208

, ,   ,   .
   ,   .       .    . 
       5  .
:            ?

----------


## Storn

> :            ?

----------

> **,


   ,                    ,   ,    ?

----------


## Andyko

> ,   ?







> 


,     54-

----------

> ,     54-


            ..     ,          ?       ?

----------

> ..     ,          ?       ?


    ":    :  2.  2.        ,    ,       ()        -              .

----------


## Andyko

> ?






>

----------


## 2007

> ":  :  2. 2.


  2    2.1

----------


## Evgeny208

-    ( ),     ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## alex8989

,      ,   ? -       ?

----------

.

----------


## ant1

,          13%(      )        6%             .           ? 
      /             .            .       ?   062301  ,   , , ,    3 ,   ,     .                ,   ?    .
   ,     ,     .
         ?   ? (     )
PS
   ,     .

----------


## 77

,     "",       ,       
     ,    -

----------


## ant1

> ,     "",       ,       
>      ,    -


         .        ,       ?    ?        ?      ?               (       )?

----------


## .

*77*,              - .   ,     ?  :Wink:     -       -  .
    .       -       .

----------


## ant1

> -       .


           ,   ?   ?

----------


## 77

> .        ,       ?    ?        ?      ?               (       )?


  -  ,  -      ,     ,     -,     ,     ,     ,   ,    -      ,     ,   , 
     ,   ,    ,   ...

----------


## 77

> *77*,              - .   ,     ?     -       -  .
>     .       -       .


 ,   ,        ,      ,     , , ,  ,       ,     -,    (   ,  ,            ),    -    ,

----------


## ant1

,        ,       ,          ,         ,     062301   ,      ?  ?

----------


## .

> ,   ,        ,      ,


    ,      .   .     -          .




> , ,  ,


      .        .   ,           - ?




> ,    -    ,


     .        :Frown:

----------


## 77

> ,      .   .     -          .
> 
>       .        .   ,           - ?
> 
>      .


  .        -     .    .
   ,       - ,  ,   ,      ,        :Wink: 
   -    ,   ,     ,  ,     ,   -  .
       -   ,        -   ,           .

----------


## 77

> ,        ,       ,          ,         ,     062301   ,      ?  ?


        ,   ,      ,      ,

----------


## .

> .        -     .


            , ?        ! 





> -   ,        -   ,


    .       .
   ?      , .     ,       :Frown: 
      ,    .

----------


## 77

> , ?        ! 
> 
> 
>     .       .
>    ?      , .     ,      
>       ,    .


      ,    -     !! 
     ,     ,     ,        ,   .
  -   !

----------


## ant1

> ,   ,      ,      ,


  .    ,    ,     .

----------


## 77

- 1 ?

----------


## .

> ,     ,     ,        ,   .


   .  .
       ,      . 
      .

----------


## 77

> .  .
>        ,      . 
>       .


  :EEK!:  (       ,    ),         , 
* -*     ,

----------


## .

> ,


   .     ,   .     .    ,

----------


## ant1

> - 1 ?


   ,        80000,    40000              40000 ,               40000 .
  ,        .

----------


## 77

> .     ,   .     .    ,


 , 
    -   , 
          -    ,
   -         -        ,       
         ,  ,          (     ,      ,      ,          )

----------


## 77

> ,        80000,    40000              40000 ,               40000 .
>   ,        .


 ,   1

----------


## ant1

> ,   1


             . (       )
     ,

----------


## 77

.,   ,  , ,    ,          ,   ,      ?

----------


## .

*ant1*,      ,      ,      .     6%

----------


## ant1

> *ant1*,      ,      ,      .     6%


   ,  ?         ,  ,      .     (    )     .

----------

!  :

, . ,   .

1. ,     .  ,   .    081000-  ,      .
 1:         ,    : "        081000"

2.       ,     .            .     ,    .
 2:      : "      -.   - "

 3.        ?  
       ? 

 4:         ? 

!

----------


## Storn

1.     , , ,  
2. . .1
3. 
4.

----------


## pechatnikBCO

1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
     4

----------

!

       ?    .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

?     10.     ,     359-    06.05.08

----------

,     .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

,   .     "".    ,        . ,       .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

.  ,   ,   .

----------


## .

> ""


 -      ))

----------


## pechatnikBCO

.
   .
  ,     .
    -   .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

> -      ))


 , ,    .        .      ,   - .....
,               .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

, .    .

----------


## .

*pechatnikBCO*,    .  .        .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

, .    .  .
       ,    . 112-  ?
    -       ....
 54-  359-?
           ...
 .    ......
   ,

----------


## .

*pechatnikBCO*,      ,  ?             ,         .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

""   /.    4000  3000.
  .    ,         .
,         . 
    ,            ,   .
""    359      "".

----------


## .

> ,            ,   .


  ?     ?   ? Ÿ    .  ,        ,    ,      :Frown:  




> 4000  3000


 3000   ?

----------


## pechatnikBCO

1-      .             .
3000     .

----------


## .

> 1-


   .         !      ,      :Wink:  




> 3000     .


     ?

----------


## pechatnikBCO

4000  "" 
-!      -   .
     .
    . ,    (4000 ) , - .

----------


## Storn

> -!      -   .


 :Big Grin:

----------


## pechatnikBCO

> 


  -

----------


## .

> -!


.    ,   .   " "       . 




> ,    (4000 )


        ,           359      .   ,  . ,    ""        :Wink:

----------


## Urz

,     ,    ?
(    ).

----------


## .



----------


## 77

,      (,   ),       ? 
    ,   . ,     ,   -   ?

----------


## .

> ,


-    . 
      1 , .      .

----------


## 77

> -    . 
>       1 , .      .


,        :yes: ,    ,    
      ,  ,        :Big Grin:

----------

.   () 6%,   ,   .     92.72 (      ,     ).     122500│ 9│   . 
1.    ?
2.     ?
3.       (  )?

----------


## .

1.     ,  
2. .    
3.     /  .

----------

> 1.     ,  
> 2. .    
> 3.     /  .


,    .
        ,       ,    ,        .
  .  ,      .      ,     ,     .      .      ?

----------


## .

,     ,           




> ?

----------

> ,     ,


    9   ,         .      ,         . ,     ,       .     ,     .        .   ,           , ,  .
         . ,       359,   ,    ?

----------


## .

.               .           ,    .   ,  ,  ,        .

----------

> .               .           ,    .   ,  ,  ,        .


 ,

----------


## StranNickII

, !
                 .     .  .          :         .       ? ?          ?

----------

*StranNickII*, 
 .       .. ..
  00028-00079

----------


## StranNickII

> *StranNickII*, 
>  .       .. ..
>   00028-00079


!       ?   "   ",      ?

----------


## Legion5slov

> 1 , .      .


        .    ,        (   -   ) ?

----------


## Storn

....
 ,

----------


## Legion5slov

> ....
>  ,


   3210-  11.03.2014 .4.1. " ,                   ()      ,     , ** ."

    1     18.06.93 5215-1  "   -        " **                    -  .

    .   .          ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> .   .


,   -         (  )...

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,        (   -   ) ?


     ...

----------


## _50

> 1     18.06.93 5215-1


   ,   54-  .
  ,        ,    .
     . :Smilie:

----------

.  .   , .           . ,    ,   .   (  ),  .       ,         . !

----------


## Legion5slov

> .


 ,  ,        ,      ?

----------


## 2007

> ,        ,      ?

----------


## Legion5slov

> 


.     .  .
    ?
,         ?
    ?

----------


## -.

,           ,   ,     ,    !           6%      ?      ?
 :   ,      . ,              ?   -       ?            ?   . !

----------


## .

> 6%      ?


.         .   




> ?


          ,     ,    - ,    .       ,

----------


## dilettante

. , ,             ?        .

----------


## .



----------


## dilettante

.       ? ,  .   ,  100%    . 

,      06.05.2008 N 359 . 5   ,  . .    ,   5 - 6  : 

5.1. ,                ,   ,             .
(. 5.1      14.02.2009 N 112)

 N 5







1.             :
) ,         ;
)  ;
)        ;
)    ;
) , ,    ,    .
2.   ",         "   "     ,  ____,  ___________".      .
3.   " "  , ,     .
4.   "       "  ,          .
5.   "   "                .                 ()    ,   ,        

        ...

      ?  ?

----------

> ...
> 
>       ?  ?


  ,      ,       .        ,   ,         .  -    .

----------


## dilettante

> ,      ,       .        ,   ,         .  -    .


          ,   ((((

,                ,   ,             .

----------


## .

*dilettante*,      ,    .     ,   ,      ?
     359  .    ,   -  , -

----------


## dilettante

> *dilettante*,      ,    .     ,   ,      ?


  ,      ..."   **       ?"

----------


## .

))

----------

,       . , .   ?  -17 -    .        ?

----------


## .

,

----------

> ,


      ..

----------

> ,


       ,    ,,   .    - -     1?     .

----------


## 2007

> - -     1?

----------


## pechatnikBCO

.     "" .  -    .
   ,               .    (     "", "  -"  ()   6-  ).
  ,   ""  ,   "" () .
    ""  ,         359-  ,    .
  "" ""      .

----------


## 2007

> ""  ,        359-  ,    .


   ?  :Wink:

----------


## pechatnikBCO

""  ,       
      ""    .
 (  )           .
,       .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

.
 ,               .
      .
   .

----------


## .

> .


          " "?  :Smilie: 




> ,   ""


      ? . 




> "" ""      .


           .    .




> .


    ,   ,      :Frown:

----------


## pechatnikBCO

.
    .
 -    ,   .
,   " " ,     .

----------


## .

> .


  ?      .       .      ,   .     ,   




> ,   " " ,     .


  -       ,         .         . 
       , ,           .

----------


## 2007

> .


  ?
  359.      -    )





> ,   " " ,     .


          ,   .
        ,              ,      .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

!
 ,  " ".
, "", ""   "  "-  !
  !
     ""     " "   .

----------


## .

> !


    .   .




> ""


    .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

.
   .

----------


## 2007

> .


  99,9%   ,       .     .          54-,  .    - -3      ,     . )) 
       .     -

----------


## pechatnikBCO

,   112-         " ,   ".  ....
 !
   " "....

----------


## 2007

99%  - .     ,   ,    .  :Frown:

----------


## pechatnikBCO

,     (   )...
             54-         .

----------


## .

> 


,   ))

----------


## pechatnikBCO

> 99%  - .     ,   ,    .


,   .    .
   ""-  "".
  -   ....  -...

----------


## pechatnikBCO

> ,   ))


   !    "  ".... ....

----------

> .


          -  /  .     ?

----------


## pechatnikBCO

,           .
-   "" ""    .
-       .
 ,   .

----------


## .

*pechatnikBCO*,     30-      :Wink: 




> -       .


   ?   ,   .    .         :Wink:  
-   , , ,  .   ,     ,         .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

> *pechatnikBCO*,     30-     
> 
>    ?   ,   .    .         
> -   , , ,  .   ,     ,         .


  -.?
 ,   ,   .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

.
         .
 ,     .
  .
,   "  -",   .

----------


## 2007

*pechatnikBCO*,            )

----------


## .

> -.?


.  "". 



> .


       .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

> *pechatnikBCO*,     30-     
> 
>    ?   ,   .    .         
> -   , , ,  .   ,     ,         .


    -.
-  .
-    25- .
  .

----------

> .
>          .


:       ?

-      ,    002-93   .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

> :       ?
> 
> -      ,    002-93   .


 .       .
    .   .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

, , , ,   ! !  .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

,   .
 -, - .
 ,   -.

----------


## .

> .


   -               54-
  -   :Smilie:

----------


## pechatnikBCO

> -               54-
>   -


             " ",   "            54-"...
        .
,   "   ".
-   90-.

----------


## pechatnikBCO

.    ""   .    
 " 470".    .
 .

 " ",  PS-2, PS-7, PS-10- .

    .
 -     .  !
  " "     .
  ().

----------


## alexstrel

> .     "" .  -    .


   ,       .




> ,           .


   .
-     ,  -      .




> -.?


  .

 ,    .       ,     .

        ,     .




> -.
> -  .
> -    25- .
>   .


  .
      ,      .




> "" ""      .


         .
           ,       .

----------

!
,   ,      .     ?     -   ?      ,   " 100 ".

----------


## 2007

> ?


    ( ).   -   ( , ) =100 .   (    )=100 . =0.

----------

!       ?

----------

> ?


    ,        .        .    , , ,          .

----------

!

----------

.  -,     ( ).
,       " " (   )   ,     ?

----------


## .

,   ,   ,    ,

----------

,        . .

----------


## zorro_z

""     /  .     -54  : 
)       ?
)      (   ) ,      ?

----------


## .

1.  1  2018 
2.     ,

----------


## 2007max1

.              ?        ,        )

----------


## Storn



----------


## 2007max1

.       ?

----------

> .       ?


    -.       ,          .

----------

> 


 ** . ,  .. ,    .         .             .

----------


## 2007max1

> .

----------

> .


     ,      -  .   ,    , ,     !        !

----------

> ,      -  .


   ""    .  ,    ,        .      -   .        .

----------


## KL-ena

. . 
 .    6%,             . 
    ,      .      .    ,      .   :       ,   ,         ()  .    . 
    ,      (   )         (    ). 
    ,       .

----------


## werw33

> . . 
>  .    6%,             . 
>     ,      .      .    ,      .   :       ,   ,         ()  .    . 
>     ,      (   )         (    ). 
>     ,       .


    ?     ... 
      .. ...

----------

> ,   ,        ()  .


     , ..       ,     .     -  , ,     .    ,     -          .             .



> (   )         (    ).


            ?         .

----------


## KL-ena

> .


  ,     3           .        .?
  ,        ,        (   ?)           ?

----------


## 2007

> .?


 



> 








> 


    .      .     ,    50-90   84-50,   50    .





> ?


   .         ,       .        .  )

----------


## KL-ena

.   .  :Smilie:

----------

> .        .?


  "" -  ,       .        "    ".

----------


## KL-ena

.

----------

.     -   ,   (),     ,       ,         -17  ,        ,       ,       .  !!         116000     , http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr70.htm ,       1  2017         31.01.2014 N 14- ( .  10.11.2015).         ??       ?? ...

----------


## .

** ,     .     . 
  -17,

----------

,  .
                  .  (   )?
   .       ,         ?

         (    ,     )   ,  ,    ?

.

.    ( )
     ,    ?     .
  . ,  ,     (    ,  ).

----------


## .

> ,    ?     .


    .    .  . 




> 


 




> .       ,         ?


 




> .  (   )?


 .  ,

----------

,    17 ,    ,      ...

----------

> .    .  . 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  .  ,


 !

       ,  .      "  ..."   .

     .
   ? 
   ? 
       (    -   20        ,       ?)
     ,     (  ,    18  2017 ? )

----------

> 


       ,   .    ,                  ,     .
 -17    ,              .





> ,  .      "  ..."   .
> 
>      .
>    ? 
>    ?


    ,    .       /.   - ,       ,  ..   ,    . , -,     ,  .           ,      ,   ,         .

----------


## .

> ,


    .    ,         .   -17  ,    .
    ,     359  
      .     359    ,      - .

----------


## .

**,      !

----------

*.*, ,     -17,     ,        .
**, . 




> ,   .


  ,           .  . 72.19,     ,   ,     ( ),      .      ,  ,       ....

----------


## .

** ,        .       .    1  2017

----------


## pechatnikBCO

10  .    . .    .     ,      .

----------

